# Some Helpful Hints for 12" circ Sock Knitting



## sockit2me

I am one of the leading exponents here on KP for knitting socks on one 12" circular needle. I first started using this method about eight years ago and have knit hundreds of pairs of socks this way. It is very fast and EFFICIENT, since there is no wasted motion in manipulating tools. Magic loop, two circs, and DP needles all require frequent adjustment of the needles. With just one circular needle, you are always knitting! Here are a few hints and suggestions to help those who seem to struggle with this technique:
These socks are knit top down and you must cast on LOOSELY, long tail cast on, so that the stitches will span around the needle and also accommodate the later inserted foot. If casting on loosely is a problem for you, then I suggest that you cast the sts onto a needle TWO sizes larger, and then transfer them to the 12" circ to join and begin. The cuff is worked in K2,P2 ribbing,which is very elastic...so it will stretch out around the needle, but then relax into shape to hug the leg. In the photo there are 56 sts on the 12" (2.5 mm) needle and five rounds of K2P2 ribbing have been worked. As can be seen in the finished sock, this knitting that looks stretched settles into a neat tight fabric.
The leg, gusset, and foot are all knit on the circ needle. The heel flap is worked on two DP needles while the other half of the sts remain on the circ 
needle. I usually knit a plain stockinette stitch heel flap. Firm, tight sts are important for longer wear. I do not slip any edge sts and pick up sts BETWEEN the first and second sts on each side of the heel flap.
A round toe worked on five DP needles eliminates the use of Kitchener stitch and adjusts to fit individual foot shapes.


----------



## minniemo

Thank you for that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Because of you, this is the way I now knit my socks. I had always used DP needles before. By the way, I love the colors in that yarn.

Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit Girl

But you can only knit one sock at atime, oh no the second sock problem will it ever get done. LOL


----------



## sockit2me

Some other tips on 12" circ sock knitting:
* Do not use bamboo needle...the cables are not flexible and the stitches do not slide easily.
*ChiaoGoo and HiyaHiya needles have very sharp points. Addi needles are less sharp. This is individual preference...I find that the Addi needle causes less yarn splitting for me.
*When joining to form ring, work the first stitch with both the tail and working yarns, pull tightly, then when that stitch is on the right needle, pass the tail thread around the working thread and continue. This makes a firm, unjogged closure.
*Always count rows and your socks will always match in size. To match color patterns: start at a very specific color shift and measure your long tail. The 
second sock must begin at the same place with the same tail length. The heel also should begin at a specific color or pattern change which will allow for match up on the second sock.


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit....

This is a GREAT sock!! I started out my sock-knitting "career" with a 9" circ, and just could NOT manipulate the needle in my hands!! So I finally gave up -- after several attempts -- and reverted to 3 DPNs plus the 4th to knit with. Your directions inspire me to try a circular again!! You don't say what size needle -- I use #4 (US) DPNs; should I try #3 instead? And I'm not sure what, exactly, you do with regard to the heel flap and the heel itself, but I'll worry about that when I get to it, and if necessary, cry "help!" to you? 

I've done a knit cast-on over two needles, then slip one out when it come to knitting the first row. Also, I have a really difficult time managing all those "flopping-around" DPNs for the first "join" round, so I just K2-P2 on two needles for 2-3 rows, and then put them onto the other needles. But, of course, I have to then "sew up" the little slit left in the cuff when I'm done. With your method I see that I can avoid that! Another reason your instructions inspire me. 

I'm DEFINITELY going to try your method tomorrow. You may want to leave town soon -- or at least keep your computer off!! You may have unleashed the "monster!"

Thanks again for this...
...gloria


----------



## KnitnNat

Thank you so much for those helpful hints. I keep all your sock info. Wish I had your pattern row by row. That yarn looks like patons fruit slices, which i'm trying to use.


----------



## impatient knitter

KnitnNat said:


> Thank you so much for those helpful hints. I keep all your sock info. Wish I had your pattern row by row.


Me, too!! sock?? How many more requests will you need in order to comply??????


----------



## sockit2me

Dear impatient Gloria: I did say a size 2.5 mm (US 1) needle. I found 9" needle to be too small for me AND unneccessary, since the 12" works for me down to 52 sts! The most important thing that I want to stress is that you MUST cast on loosely. After the ribbing, the knitting just glides around the needle and it flies! I will be glad to help you along.


----------



## sockit2me

Knit Girl said:


> But you can only knit one sock at atime, oh no the second sock problem will it ever get done. LOL


You can have two needles going at the same time....work ten rows on one, then ten rows on the other...and so forth. No matter what, your hands are only working one stitch at a time !!


----------



## sockit2me

KnitnNat said:


> Thank you so much for those helpful hints. I keep all your sock info. Wish I had your pattern row by row. That yarn looks like patons fruit slices, which i'm trying to use.


You have a good eye! Yes, the yarn is Paton's Stretch, color: Fruit Slices.


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you so much for all your tips and hints. Please know that my name is Gloria also and you will more than likely be hearing from both of us Gloria's real soon. I just have to try socks since you and Amy make it sound so easy.


----------



## KnitnNat

Yes I see very well and learn pretty quick for a 82 yr. old girl.


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> Dear impatient Gloria: I did say a size 2.5 mm (US 1) needle. I found 9" needle to be too small for me AND unneccessary, since the 12" works for me down to 52 sts! The most important thing that I want to stress is that you MUST cast on loosely. After the ribbing, the knitting just glides around the needle and it flies! I will be glad to help you along.


A size 1?? I must've missed that. <gulp>oooooKAY!! I'll go over to my LYS first thing tomorrow and get a 12" circular in a #1. Maybe I'll hold a #1 AND a #2 together when I cast on. I'll take your all of your words to heart, and report back!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!
...gloria


----------



## Ellilleen

I'll start tomorrow, I'm sure there will be lots of questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssusan

I'm knitting Amy's village socks and I'm stuck. I understand her to be saying for the heel flap to use the circulars but it doesn't say anything about adjusting stitches. Does it not matter where the heel starts on these socks. I'm confused.


----------



## mopgenorth

Your way is just fine, but you still need more than just one circular needle. With magic loop you need just one needle for the entire sock. Plus you can knit two at a time if you choose. There is nothing inefficient about that. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with your method, but it certainly isn't any more efficient than any other method of knitting socks on this site. Knitting from toe up also eliminates Kitchener at the toe, but it also eliminates having to pick up stitches for a heel flap which for me is very efficient. It's all about what works for the individual knitter.


----------



## sockit2me

ssusan said:


> I'm knitting Amy's village socks and I'm stuck. I understand her to be saying for the heel flap to use the circulars but it doesn't say anything about adjusting stitches. Does it not matter where the heel starts on these socks. I'm confused.


It really doesn't matter where you start the heel. I suggest that you keep half of the sts on the circular needle and on the other half, work the heel flap back and forth on two straight needles. When you finish the heel turn, return to just using the circular needle. Does this help ?


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> Your way is just fine, but you still need more than just one circular needle. With magic loop you need just one needle for the entire sock. Plus you can knit two at a time if you choose. There is nothing inefficient about that. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with your method, but it certainly isn't any more efficient than any other method of knitting socks on this site. Knitting from toe up also eliminates Kitchener at the toe, but it also eliminates having to pick up stitches for a heel flap which for me is very efficient. It's all about what works for the individual knitter.


Sockit2me has provided tips to help knitters understand how he knits socks using a 12" circular using the cuff down method. I know he gets lots and lots of questions regarding the methods he uses to knit his beautiful socks. He has graciously offered tips for those wishing to knit socks as he does.

Perhaps you misunderstood, but magic loop is a TOTALLY different TECHNIQUE and METHOD for knitting socks. Your comments and suggestions really don't apply to this technique and these tips....right!! Perhaps I am missing the point of your comments?!?!

Just wanted to make sure we are talking about the same thing...your comments are a bit confusing.... It seems that you are talking about oranges and he is talking apples?!?!?


----------



## SouthernGirl

Sockit2me,

Thank you so much for all of this helpful information.

I'm quoting part of what you wrote
I do not slip any edge sts and pick up sts BETWEEN the first and second sts on each side of the heel flap.
A round toe worked on five DP needles eliminates the use of Kitchener stitch and adjusts to fit individual foot shapes.

Is it on the heel flap where you do not slip edge stitches? May I please ask why? I've been told to slip the first stitch and am very willing to try a new way. Just am wondering if it makes the sock better in some way.

Also for the round toe, will you please let us know how you work that? 

Thanks again for taking the time to provide all this good information.


----------



## AmyKnits

Sockit2me, you know I am new at socks... Is the reason for eliminating the Kitchener because you prefer the toe round as opposed to the somewhat square look of Kitchener?


----------



## ssusan

Thanks sockit2me. I will try that in the morning and see can I get the heel done. Once again thanks for getting back so quickly.


----------



## sockit2me

Since I consider the end sts of the heel flap to be selvedge stitches, they are not used and end up in the inside of the sock. When picking up sts along both sides of the heel flap, my needle goes BETWEEN the end st and the next stitch....in other words, in the "ditch"between the sts. 
I do not like the straight part at the end of flat toe shaping and I also feel that round toe shaping adjusts to different foot/toe configurations.
Round Toe on DP Needles:
60 sts 
When 2" less than desired total length of foot from back of heel:

Divide the stitches onto 4 DP needles, starting from the center of the sole of the sock.....15 sts onto each needle.

Begin shaping:
Round 1: (Knit to last 2 sts on needle, K2 tog) each needle
Round 2: Knit all sts

Repeat these two rounds 7 MORE times .
There are now 7 sts on each needle.
K2 tog at the end of each needle EVERY round until 2 sts remain on each needle.
Cut yarn, leaving a 5" tail, thread through small tapestry needle and sew around through all 8 sts, pull taught, and push needle through center to wrong side and secure.


----------



## Lolly12

Thank you for posting your helpful hints,I appreciate the time you have taken to help us


----------



## Schatzie

Hi Sockit2me - I purchased a 12" #2 needle. I have been very successful using Pat Springer's instructions on the Hiya 9" needle. Thought 12" would be just a little more comfortable to use. The "stretch" in the beginning is what made me put it aside, however you say that after a few rows this lets us. Is the #2 and okay size do you think? What number of stitches would you then suggest? Thank you.


----------



## yooperdooper

TY for the info sockit2me. I tried the 12" with bamboo no2 and had a very hard time, then went back to dpn. will try again with loose cast on and size 1 needle when I get a metal circular needle.


----------



## tatesgirl

Thanks for this post! A few days ago I was advised to try needles other than Addi and haven't due to finishing the pair I'm working on (M-Loop). I have a couple Addis, love them because they don't poke my thin skin. Also, you've told me the size. I'm determined to knit socks for myself and don't want worsted. I'll order both 1 and 2 today.


----------



## Katieknits

Thank you for promoting this technique. As always, you are very helpful :-D


----------



## dshorty57

sockit2me said:


> I am one of the leading exponents here on KP for knitting socks on one 12" circular needle. I first started using this method about eight years ago and have knit hundreds of pairs of socks this way. It is very fast and EFFICIENT, since there is no wasted motion in manipulating tools. Magic loop, two circs, and DP needles all require frequent adjustment of the needles. With just one circular needle, you are always knitting! Here are a few hints and suggestions to help those who seem to struggle with this technique:
> These socks are knit top down and you must cast on LOOSELY, long tail cast on, so that the stitches will span around the needle and also accommodate the later inserted foot. If casting on loosely is a problem for you, then I suggest that you cast the sts onto a needle TWO sizes larger, and then transfer them to the 12" circ to join and begin. The cuff is worked in K2,P2 ribbing,which is very elastic...so it will stretch out around the needle, but then relax into shape to hug the leg. In the photo there are 56 sts on the 12" (2.5 mm) needle and five rounds of K2P2 ribbing have been worked. As can be seen in the finished sock, this knitting that looks stretched settles into a neat tight fabric.
> The leg, gusset, and foot are all knit on the circ needle. The heel flap is worked on two DP needles while the other half of the sts remain on the circ
> needle. I usually knit a plain stockinette stitch heel flap. Firm, tight sts are important for longer wear. I do not slip any edge sts and pick up sts BETWEEN the first and second sts on each side of the heel flap.
> A round toe worked on five DP needles eliminates the use of Kitchener stitch and adjusts to fit individual foot shapes.


I would love to make socks but I'm so intimidated with the DPs - is there instructions anywhere for me to knit with circular or crochet socks for beginners


----------



## kathleenTC

You have posted great info for all of us who love to make socks or would love to make socks. Your work is beautiful and an inspiration. I have made a few pairs of socks now and am finally getting how it is done - although I use the magic loop method. I use a pattern from Liat Gat on Knitfreedom that works for me. If I want to add a design it is easy to do. I hope to become a confident sock knitter, but I am not there yet - guess I'll just have to keep knitting!!!


----------



## seafox

I've tried to like magic loop...I really have, but I don't like it at all. It drives me nuts , makes me nervous. 
I happen to like the dpn's rhythm. Just very 'knitterly' to me, but you are certainly correct it is very economical motion-wise using the single circular. Cuts to the chase. The only problem I have with using those little guys is that they seem to cramp my older hands up holding the tiny tips. 

I like your easy method for the round toe, I have always liked the look of round toes. 
Unless one has long pointy toes I concur they probably fit a lot of people easily.


----------



## betsyknit

Thank you for this. I boodmarked it for future reference. Just started my first lace shawl but once I have that down will attempt socks for the first time. You make it look easy but I'm sure it will take practice.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Thank you for responding to my questions. I'm going to try the round toe look.


----------



## gheitz

thank you so much for ALL of the advice...I love the look and feel of fingering sock yarn but I feel that it takes so long to make a sock. I use both 9 in. #1 circular needles and then go to 12 in....so far I am OK on bamboo needles, but I will make a switch to the other. Do any of you use sport yarn? Again....thank you for all of your advice. gheitz


----------



## gracemd

Thank you for sharing your sock tips. Bookmarked and much appreciated!


----------



## Revita

Sockittome has been great at assisting me in my sock journey. I will post my progress soon and it is really easy to do. Pat Springer's tutorial is awesome and she uses 9 in cir. I have found that you really do not even need a pattern because there are several components that make up the sock...once you understand it is simple. Sockittome I ordered a 9 inch cir size 1 and got several patterns for a child's sock. Sockittome the sock pattern called for dpns but I transferred everything to the cir needle. I've gotten so used to the cir needle, dpns will have to wait...I will learn this method but I want to work with the cir for a bit. Thanks so much for all of your help.


----------



## Margeeh348

Thanks so much. Will give it a try once more. I tried with bamboo maybe that was the problem. Will bookmark this page because I will need to reference or contact you again. Wish me luck!


----------



## xenabobb

What a beautiful sock - and I really LOVE the round toe! You have brought me one step closer to attempting my first pair of socks. I'm going to find a 12" circ in metal and give it a go. Thank you so much for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## Hilda

I knit socks top down on a 9" circular. I also knit the heel flap on the circular. I just turn the work at the end of the number of stitches needed and work back. I don't use the DPs until finishing the toe. Someone gave this idea a while back so I tried it and it works fine.


----------



## Schatzie

I do that also Hilda - works fine doesn't it??


----------



## 1953knitter

I use this method to knit socks and I knit with needle #1 tonight and needle #2 the next time I knit. As you suggest I mark every 10 or 20 rows so the finished product is the same length.


----------



## catlover1960

Thanks for these wonderful tips. With Amy's help I was able to find the 9" and 12" circulars for socks. I have very small hands and narrow feet and found the 9" cir. easier for me to use. I had difficulty with the heels but will try using 2 DPN's next time. Socks are so much fun to knit. Love the color of the sock in your picture.


----------



## maggieme

sockit2me; if you DON'T slip the two outside heel stitches, what do you do with them? I'm confused!


----------



## Sockmouth

Here is my testimonial for Amy's village socks, waya's wonderful instruction sheet, and all of sockittome's helpful info. I just finished my first sock on a 9 inch size 2 needle in FOUR DAYS. It used to take me 4 months because I'd get tired and bored but this one was actually fun! Thanks to all the Village People who have made this possible. I love you all!


----------



## AmyKnits

Sockmouth said:


> Here is my testimonial for Amy's village socks, waya's wonderful instruction sheet, and all of sockittome's helpful info. I just finished my first sock on a 9 inch size 2 needle in FOUR DAYS. It used to take me 4 months because I'd get tired and bored but this one was actually fun! Thanks to all the Village People who have made this possible. I love you all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails

sockit2me said:


> Dear impatient Gloria: I did say a size 2.5 mm (US 1) needle. I found 9" needle to be too small for me AND unneccessary, since the 12" works for me down to 52 sts! The most important thing that I want to stress is that you MUST cast on loosely. After the ribbing, the knitting just glides around the needle and it flies! I will be glad to help you along.


You bring up a very good point for me. I have very much enjoyed doing socs this way, however my concern is this.....I have a pretty small foot (size 6.5 ) and I have noticed that the tension is much looser with the small circs and I actually prefer a tigher tension, I always use a 2, 5mm and I just recently ordered a size 0....but haven't had the chance to try it. My question is this.....how do you get a tight enough tension to hug my foot. One time I made one sock with the 9" and the mate on magic loop and I was shocked to see how much tighter the ml one was. I really like the smaller needle but like the tighter soc...is it just me or do you have any thoughts? Thnks so much for all your great advice.... I love all your socks.


----------



## Charna

Great info - can we get the pattern for this? And what yarn do you recommend?

Vicki


----------



## LaLaWa

Crochet cast on also works well on the small circs, and can be unpicked if you end up with extra yarn when you're done with the toe and want to add some more ribbing at the cuff. My other tip to add is to check your gauge once you're past the ribbing. I have to use a US 2 (2.75mm) even with sock weight yarn, because with size 1 I get 11 to 13 stitches to the inch and that's way too tight a gauge. Most socks with fingering weight or sport weight yarn are aiming for 7 to 9 stitches to the inch.

Nice tips, thanks for posting.


----------



## LaLaWa

Oh, one more tip. Just because you're making your socks on the small circulars doesn't mean you're obligated to use them for the entire thing. I often switch to magic loop at the point where I'm finishing the foot and determining where to start the toe, so I can easily try it on every couple of rows until it's just the right length to start toe decreases. I do this for the first sock. For the second sock, the first sock becomes the pattern. So any time you want to try them on, knit them onto a long circular and do what you need to do. You can always knit them right back onto the small circ and keep on going.


----------



## gypsie

Oh thank you. I've been hoping someone would post their expert advice on 12" circs and socks. I want to learn to make socks and I want to do it on a 12" circ. You are a doll!


----------



## gypsie

I just this minute ordered the ChiaoGoo 12" circs, size 1

Thank you for your help and info


----------



## sockit2me

ElegantDetails said:


> You bring up a very good point for me. I have very much enjoyed doing socs this way, however my concern is this.....I have a pretty small foot (size 6.5 ) and I have noticed that the tension is much looser with the small circs and I actually prefer a tigher tension, I always use a 2, 5mm and I just recently ordered a size 0....but haven't had the chance to try it. My question is this.....how do you get a tight enough tension to hug my foot. One time I made one sock with the 9" and the mate on magic loop and I was shocked to see how much tighter the ml one was. I really like the smaller needle but like the tighter soc...is it just me or do you have any thoughts? Thnks so much for all your great advice.... I love all your socks.


I suggest that you knit your socks in a rib pattern....either (K3, P1)or (K2,P2)
for the leg, instep, and foot. This will give you a much "snugger" sock, without having to tighten your tension any more. You should not be knitting so tightly that the sts don't move freely on the needle and your sts should have elasticity.


----------



## machriste

That is one good lookin' sock!!!


----------



## Chocolatechips

You've come through again, Sockit2me. I've bookmarked this entire post for future reference. Thanks a mil!!


----------



## marilynnej

Sockit2me, I just wanted to say thank you so much for all of the advice and helpful hints. I have been knitting my socks on dpn's. I have just recently heard here on the forum that it could be done on 12" circulars but haven't had time yet to figure this method out. Right now I am so excited to try your method that I can hardly wait to get home from work. Thanks again


----------



## PatriciaDF

I have been knitting socks for years on dpns but will definitely give the 12" circular a try. Looks like a great time saver, not to mention the fiddling of manipulating the dpns. Thank You!


----------



## ElegantDetails

sockit2me said:


> I suggest that you knit your socks in a rib pattern....either (K3, P1)or (K2,P2)
> for the leg, instep, and foot. This will give you a much "snugger" sock, without having to tighten your tension any more. You should not be knitting so tightly that the sts don't move freely on the needle and your sts should have elasticity.


Great suggestion.....have done that once before and found I'm not nearly as fast doing all that rib....but as we all know...it's about the process not the race :lol: ill try the #0 and see what that does for me....as always, your opinion is greatly appreciated....Thanks


----------



## seafox

Do you think you could do baby socks on the 9 inchers?


----------



## sockit2me

seafox said:


> Do you think you could do baby socks on the 9 inchers?


In a word....No !


----------



## thadeus40

How incredibly generous you and Amy are to share your vast knowledge and skills with us. You are VERY special! I can't wait to start a pair of socks now all I have to do is find the correct size...local LYS's only seem to carry bamboo and then rarely in 12" size circulars. BUT I'll keep looking. Thank you again Gloria!


----------



## sockit2me

thadeus40 said:


> How incredibly generous you and Amy are to share your vast knowledge and skills with us. You are VERY special! I can't wait to start a pair of socks now all I have to do is find the correct size...local LYS's only seem to carry bamboo and then rarely in 12" size circulars. BUT I'll keep looking. Thank you again Gloria!


Go to handsomefibers.com and order on line. Their prices for ChiaoGoo are very reasonable, shipping is free and very fast.


----------



## comebackknitter

sockit2me said:


> Some other tips on 12" circ sock knitting:
> * Do not use bamboo needle...the cables are not flexible and the stitches do not slide easily.
> *ChiaoGoo and HiyaHiya needles have very sharp points. Addi needles are less sharp. This is individual preference...I find that the Addi needle causes less yarn splitting for me.
> *When joining to form ring, work the first stitch with both the tail and working yarns, pull tightly, then when that stitch is on the right needle, pass the tail thread around the working thread and continue. This makes a firm, unjogged closure.
> *Always count rows and your socks will always match in size. To match color patterns: start at a very specific color shift and measure your long tail. The
> second sock must begin at the same place with the same tail length. The heel also should begin at a specific color or pattern change which will allow for match up on the second sock.


Do you use addi click or addi lace needles?


----------



## sockit2me

comebackknitter said:


> Do you use addi click or addi lace needles?


Interchangeables cannot be made into 12" needles. I use the fixed Addi, ChiaoGoo, or HiyaHiya. (metal, never bamboo)


----------



## thadeus40

Yeah! Thanks for the tip...circulars are in the mail!..no free shipping but no big deal. Thanks again.


----------



## vernagreenan

Thank you for all the tips on knitting socks on a 12 inch circular. I will be using those tips.
Has anyone tried using the HiyaHiya 11" circulars?
Patternworks.com carries them. They are metal. I just ordered some and after I try them out I will let you know how I like them for socks. The one inch shorter distance may make a difference


----------



## SwampCatNana

Gorgeous socks! I find it difficult to knit with elasticized yarn.
Any hints on working with this kind of yarn?


----------



## Maryhm

After seeing the beautiful socks you and Amy have made using a 12" circular, I was determined to try it and I haven't tr. I started on Monday and am finding the smaller circular a little awkward and my stitches somewhat looser than usual. I'll keep at it but I'm thinking my big, arthritic fingers are just not flexible enough for this shorter needle.


----------



## Maryhm

Meant to say,and I haven't tried anything new in a while and I'm way to stubborn to give up on something. I WILL master this. (Hopefully)


----------



## Margie295

You can always order 12" circular knitting needles, Online!


----------



## kanikei

How very timely! I'm just getting ready to start on knee-high snowboarding socks for three teenage grandsons for Christmas. Thank you!


----------



## busheytree

Thank you so much for this information. I've always had a problem with the 12" so I never tried it with socks. I love knitting socks, so I will now give it a try and I'm keeping your information handy while I work them out.


----------



## meyersa0

I've been using 9" circulars and couldn't see how 12" would work, so thanks for your tips. I'm going to try it!

You do beautiful work.


----------



## Holly E

Is there a way the expert advice covering all the different days/ postings from sockit2me and AmyKnits regarding the 12 inch circular needle method for knitting socks could be complied and reduced into a read only "work shop" or something similar on Knitting Paradise? 
I have bookmarked the occasions when their start up "sock academy" has appeared. It goes without saying this is a very popular topic. 
It occurred to me if they were able to "publish" a manual with their information, perhaps some editing of our postings, everyone would be able to conveniently reference it with a click, direct others to this resource as well, and give the two teachers a forum where they could consolidate their creativity. I recently read a member had complied a KP Recipe Book--which earned an avalanche of praise and this prompted my suggestion.


----------



## busheytree

I like this idea....my thoughts exactly as I was doing a number of 'copy, paste, print'.


----------



## ssusan

Oh I should have mentioned I'm using 9 inch. The 12 inch just came in the mail today. I like the 9 inch have small hands. I will try 12 after this pair but I will be ordering some smaller 9 inch in the future for the sock yarn. Thanks for the help I'm on my way again. Susan


----------



## katiezhouse

Sockit2me,
Thanks for the great sock tutorial....just couldn't use the 9". I bought a 12" but have been finding excuses to use my dpns. You have inspired me! Just what I needed.


----------



## Ann745

My socks so far !


----------



## Beverleyjean

You are a Gem, so helpful , thank you xx


----------



## Ann745

The circular needle is on the left sock working the foot. Am planning on purchasing another so I can work the socks simultaneously. Appreciate the extra tips. My second sock was easier starting as I did cast on looser.


----------



## sockit2me

Ann745 said:


> The circular needle is on the left sock working the foot. Am planning on purchasing another so I can work the socks simultaneously. Appreciate the extra tips. My second sock was easier starting as I did cast on looser.


Good job! Isn't it easier to just knit around this way?! LOOSE cast on is the most important thing to remember.


----------



## ChrisGV

Sockmouth said:


> Here is my testimonial for Amy's village socks, waya's wonderful instruction sheet, and all of sockittome's helpful info. I just finished my first sock on a 9 inch size 2 needle in FOUR DAYS. It used to take me 4 months because I'd get tired and bored but this one was actually fun! Thanks to all the Village People who have made this possible. I love you all!


I totally agree. I started making children's socks last week after reading many tips from sockit2me and Amy. After trying on worsted weight for cast ons, heels, village socks etc, I bought some Patons Kroy Nd a smaller circular and I am so happy with the results. Amy the chart is such a help. Sockit2me, thanks for your tips and inspiration


----------



## Ann745

It is easier, but harder to count my rows as they go faster!


----------



## sockit2me

Ann745 said:


> It is easier, but harder to count my rows as they go faster!


Tell me ! I knit 60 sts a minute...and that counter slows me down !! :XD:


----------



## Ann745

Funny !!!!!


----------



## Sheila4

I use the 11 inch when I need to use fewer stitches
Sheila


----------



## JudyRett

Do you have a written pattern for using 12" circ needles? I would love to try knitting socks. Thanks


----------



## JudyRett

Do you have a written pattern for using 12" circ needles? I would love to try knitting socks. Thanks


----------



## Mejarrett

Thank you for all your hints. I damaged my left hand in an accident and just can't maneuver dpns. I've always been fascinated with sock knitting and am now on my second pair of socks using the 12" circulars. I feel so smug that I can finally knit socks. Big Hug to you!


----------



## Knitophile

sockit2me said:


> Go to handsomefibers.com and order on line. Their prices for ChiaoGoo are very reasonable, shipping is free and very fast.


July 25, 2013 I just checked the site and the free shipping is threshold based. For Canadian and other non-U.S. clients there is a threshold where free shipping applies ! (We usually pay shipping from U.S. retailers no matter how much we spend, which is why I seldom order from a U.S. site.) I don't mind the threshold being higher, as it is at handsomefibers.com, I object to there being no way to qualify for free shipping no matter what I would spend. Here is the full description of shipping charges, just copied from the site today:

"United States - Orders $20.00 and over ship FREE USPS First Class Mail or USPS Priority Mail depending upon the weight of your package. Shipping Charges - Orders totaling less than $20.00

$1.69 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $0 to $9.99.
$1.86 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $10.00 to $19.99.
FREE - Orders $20.00 and over.

NOTE: International Orders (outside of USA) - Payment accepted through PayPal only. No account necessary to use a credit card or eCheck payments.

Canada - Orders $75.00 (USD) and over ship FREE First Class International Mail, except for heavy items and interchangeable sets as noted during the checkout process with free shipping not an available option. These items ship USPS Priority Mail International, $19.95 Flat Rate charge applied to order. Tiered shipping rate depending upon order total.

International Countries (excluding Canada) - Orders $100.00 (USD) and over ship FREE First Class International Mail, except for heavy items and interchangeable sets as noted during the checkout process with free shipping not an available option. These items ship USPS Priority Mail International, $23.95 - $77.95 Flat Rate charge applied to order. Tiered shipping rate depending upon order total."


----------



## lawrencji

Thank you so much for this sage advice. I LOVE your socks!!
I tried 9" circulars, but they were very uncomfortable in my hands, I may have to give it a go with the 12".


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks for the information. I just ordered some 12' circulars. I am hoping Sockit2me will do a workshop with all the instructions and hints and tips with a 12 inch circular needle. It would be fun to all make socks, different colors all made the same way and pictures posted. With the workshops the information is stored or kept to access anytime you need it. It is all in one place under the workshops. There have been many sock workshops but never one with 12 inch circulars.


----------



## lawrencji

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the information. I just ordered some 12' circulars. I am hoping Sockit2me will do a workshop with all the instructions and hints and tips with a 12 inch circular needle. It would be fun to all make socks, different colors all made the same way and pictures posted. With the workshops the information is stored or kept to access anytime you need it. It is all in one place under the workshops. There have been many sock workshops but never one with 12 inch circulars.


Yes!


----------



## maggieme

maggieme said:


> sockit2me; if you DON'T slip the two outside heel stitches, what do you do with them? I'm confused!


Not answered as yet. Feel free to PM me. Thanks.Margaret


----------



## MiamiKnitter

sockit2me said:


> I am one of the leading exponents here on KP for knitting socks on one 12" circular needle. I first started using this method about eight years ago and have knit hundreds of pairs of socks this way. It is very fast and EFFICIENT, since there is no wasted motion in manipulating tools. Magic loop, two circs, and DP needles all require frequent adjustment of the needles. With just one circular needle, you are always knitting! Here are a few hints and suggestions to help those who seem to struggle with this technique:
> These socks are knit top down and you must cast on LOOSELY, long tail cast on, so that the stitches will span around the needle and also accommodate the later inserted foot. If casting on loosely is a problem for you, then I suggest that you cast the sts onto a needle TWO sizes larger, and then transfer them to the 12" circ to join and begin. The cuff is worked in K2,P2 ribbing,which is very elastic...so it will stretch out around the needle, but then relax into shape to hug the leg. In the photo there are 56 sts on the 12" (2.5 mm) needle and five rounds of K2P2 ribbing have been worked. As can be seen in the finished sock, this knitting that looks stretched settles into a neat tight fabric.
> The leg, gusset, and foot are all knit on the circ needle. The heel flap is worked on two DP needles while the other half of the sts remain on the circ
> needle. I usually knit a plain stockinette stitch heel flap. Firm, tight sts are important for longer wear. I do not slip any edge sts and pick up sts BETWEEN the first and second sts on each side of the heel flap.
> A round toe worked on five DP needles eliminates the use of Kitchener stitch and adjusts to fit individual foot shapes.


What basic sock pattern do you use??? I like the idea of using only 1 needle. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sockit2me

MiamiKnitter said:


> What basic sock pattern do you use??? I like the idea of using only 1 needle. Thanks in advance!


Check out this site...very good basic sock...simply use 12" circ needle for leg, gusset, and foot.
http://susanbanderson.blogspot.ca/2012/02/how-i-make-socks.html


----------



## sockit2me

The heel flap is worked in all stockinette stitch: Knit front row, purl back row.
The gusset stitches are picked up BETWEEN the first and last sts on each of the heel flap. There is no need to slip any stitches using this method.


----------



## thadeus40

Thanks...this is just what we were all looking for!


----------



## Bulldog

Sockitme, Amy, and Zoe have all been my go to experts. They have given me advice that has made sock knitting so easy. I did make my first sock (slipper) with sport weight or baby yarn and a size three needle to learn the techniques, then progressed to sock yarn. I love making them and deeply love these three wonderful people who have been so gracious in sharing their knowledge and time for me. God Bless...Betty


----------



## JoyceLofton

I have interchangeable Chiagoo and Hiya- 5 " sharps. If I used my smallest cable,( I think it's twelve inch) I suppose that would be too long. So if I wanted to try this method, I would buy 12" Addie sock needles. Correct??


----------



## Sockmouth

JoyceLofton said:


> I have interchangeable Chiagoo and Hiya- 5 " sharps. If I used my smallest cable,( I think it's twelve inch) I suppose that would be too long. So if I wanted to try this method, I would buy 12" Addie sock needles. Correct??


Unless you have tiny feet like me. Then you would probably do better with 9 inch. I wear a size 6 shoe and my daughter wears a 5. So the 9 inch is defi itely easier for me to use. If you have normal size feet the 12 inch will work fine for you.


----------



## impatient knitter

Hey, Eric...."Impatient gloria" here, as you call me. I started my new socks today with my Addi 12" needles that I bought yesterday, along with all that scrumptious yarn!! I _thought_ I was using the #2s but it turned out to be the #1s. I did 10 rounds of K2P2 because I thought it looked better, and then switched to st st. It was a bit tricky getting used to the confined space in which to work with such short needles, but I guess that's to be expected with something new. And I'm a bit slow, as well. But, then, I didn't just sit down at a typewriter and start typing 100wpm right away, either!! That took a bit of time, and a LOT of practice, as I know the knitting will, too. I'll post some pics of my sock when I get far enough along. I'm "channeling" you as I work (do you "hear" me?), but I may have to actually come right out and ask for help when I get to the heel flap. Thanks again for being there. I couldn't do it without you!

...gloria


----------



## sockit2me

Gloria: It sounds like you have the right attitude in dealing with a new skill: practice makes perfect. I usually knit ten rounds of K2,P2 Rib for the cuff, so your instincts are good. The size 1 needle is better also, as it makes a firmer,better wearing sock. Good work so far...I'm rooting for you!


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> Gloria: It sounds like you have the right attitude in dealing with a new skill: practice makes perfect. I usually knit ten rounds of K2,P2 Rib for the cuff, so your instincts are good. The size 1 needle is better also, as it makes a firmer,better wearing sock. Good work so far...I'm rooting for you!


Thanks, Eric. So far so good.


----------



## m2hvnfn

You have probably been asked this already, but here it is again. Can you use sock weight yarn on the 12" needles? It seems as though it would be an awful tight stretch. I have the 9" needles and love them so far, but I am going to order the 12" needles next week. Are there any sizes that you would recommend? Sorry about all the questions, but I see so much talk about the 12" needles. Thanks for your input!


----------



## katiezhouse

Knitophile said:


> July 25, 2013 I just checked the site and the free shipping is threshold based. For Canadian and other non-U.S. clients there is a threshold where free shipping applies ! (We usually pay shipping from U.S. retailers no matter how much we spend, which is why I seldom order from a U.S. site.) I don't mind the threshold being higher, as it is at handsomefibers.com, I object to there being no way to qualify for free shipping no matter what I would spend. Here is the full description of shipping charges, just copied from the site today:
> 
> "United States - Orders $20.00 and over ship FREE USPS First Class Mail or USPS Priority Mail depending upon the weight of your package. Shipping Charges - Orders totaling less than $20.00
> 
> $1.69 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $0 to $9.99.
> $1.86 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $10.00 to $19.99.
> FREE - Orders $20.00 and over.
> 
> NOTE: International Orders (outside of USA) - Payment accepted through
> 
> PayPal only. No account necessary to use a credit card or eCheck payments.
> 
> Canada - Orders $75.00 (USD) and over ship FREE First Class International Mail, except for heavy items and interchangeable sets as noted during the checkout process with free shipping not an available option. These items ship USPS Priority Mail International, $19.95 Flat Rate charge applied to order. Tiered shipping rate depending upon order total.
> 
> International Countries (excluding Canada) - Orders $100.00 (USD) and over ship FREE First Class International Mail, except for heavy items and interchangeable sets as noted during the checkout process with free shipping not an available option. These items ship USPS Priority Mail International, $23.95 - $77.95 Flat Rate charge applied to order. Tiered shipping rate depending upon order total."


I understand your frustration and agree with you. That said, why don't you send this to the company.....it could make a difference....I hope.


----------



## lawrencji

Knitophile said:


> July 25, 2013 I just checked the site and the free shipping is threshold based. For Canadian and other non-U.S. clients there is a threshold where free shipping applies ! (We usually pay shipping from U.S. retailers no matter how much we spend, which is why I seldom order from a U.S. site.) I don't mind the threshold being higher, as it is at handsomefibers.com, I object to there being no way to qualify for free shipping no matter what I would spend. Here is the full description of shipping charges, just copied from the site today:
> 
> "United States - Orders $20.00 and over ship FREE USPS First Class Mail or USPS Priority Mail depending upon the weight of your package. Shipping Charges - Orders totaling less than $20.00
> 
> $1.69 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $0 to $9.99.
> $1.86 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $10.00 to $19.99.
> FREE - Orders $20.00 and over.
> 
> NOTE: International Orders (outside of USA) - Payment accepted through PayPal only. No account necessary to use a credit card or eCheck payments.
> 
> Canada - Orders $75.00 (USD) and over ship FREE First Class International Mail, except for heavy items and interchangeable sets as noted during the checkout process with free shipping not an available option. These items ship USPS Priority Mail International, $19.95 Flat Rate charge applied to order. Tiered shipping rate depending upon order total.
> 
> International Countries (excluding Canada) - Orders $100.00 (USD) and over ship FREE First Class International Mail, except for heavy items and interchangeable sets as noted during the checkout process with free shipping not an available option. These items ship USPS Priority Mail International, $23.95 - $77.95 Flat Rate charge applied to order. Tiered shipping rate depending upon order total."


I just ordered the 9" and the 12" ChiaoGoo circulars from Handsome Fibers ebay store. Shipping was free. Not only that, but I accidentally ordered the wrong size in one of them and sent a message asking them to correct my order since it hasn't shipped yet. I got an immediate response saying it would be "no problem".


----------



## sockit2me

m2hvnfn said:


> You have probably been asked this already, but here it is again. Can you use sock weight yarn on the 12" needles? It seems as though it would be an awful tight stretch. I have the 9" needles and love them so far, but I am going to order the 12" needles next week. Are there any sizes that you would recommend? Sorry about all the questions, but I see so much talk about the 12" needles. Thanks for your input!


Yes, all my socks are knit with sock yarn on 2.5mm, 12" circ needle...usually with 60 sts. You MUST cast on LOOSELY !!! Do not worry about the stitches being "stretched".... knitting and especially ribbing are very elastic so the stitches bounce into shape as the sock is worked up. My posted photo at the beginning of this topic shows a 56 st sock in progress on a 12" needle. Only 5 rows of the ten row ribbing have been worked...and on the finished sock the ribbing pulls in the top of the sock to less than 7".


----------



## m2hvnfn

sockit2me said:


> Yes, all my socks are knit with sock yarn on 2.5mm, 12" circ needle...usually with 60 sts. You MUST cast on LOOSELY !!! Do not worry about the stitches being "stretched".... knitting and especially ribbing are very elastic so the stitches bounce into shape as the sock is worked up.


That was one of my concerns ... the socks "bouncing" back into shape and not being stretched out before I get them off the needles. Thanks for the input! Is there a particular basic sock pattern that you use? I usually do my socks toe up, so cuff down will take some getting used to.


----------



## sockit2me

m2hvnfn said:


> That was one of my concerns ... the socks "bouncing" back into shape and not being stretched out before I get them off the needles. Thanks for the input! Is there a particular basic sock pattern that you use? I usually do my socks toe up, so cuff down will take some getting used to.


Please read ALL the postings on a thread before making a reply. This has already been answered. But again, Here is the link to a good basic top down sock pattern: I hope this helps.
http://susanbanderson.blogspot.ca/2012/02/how-i-make-socks.html


----------



## m2hvnfn

sockit2me said:


> Please read ALL the postings on a thread before making a reply. This has already been answered. But again, Here is the link to a good basic top down sock pattern: I hope this helps.
> http://susanbanderson.blogspot.ca/2012/02/how-i-make-socks.html


Thanks ... sorry, I must have missed a page ... I didn't see it the first time thru.


----------



## AmyKnits

Go Gloria! I am rooting for you! BTW... I am also VERY MUCH known for being impatient.... I would sing that old song "Gloria" but I don't remember the words and my family always sends me outside when I try to sing.... suffice it to know I am rooting for you and looking forward to seeing your accomplishments!!


----------



## sockit2me

By The Way.....Here is the finished PAIR of socks:


----------



## jmai5421

I am waiting for my 12 inch needles. I ordered a size 1,2 and 4. I ordered the 4 to cast on to make sure it is loose. I also have the pattern printed. I have one question, have you ever continued the 2x2 rib all the way down the cuff and instep? I usually do a k3,p1 rib with dpns and magic loop, but am excited to try and master the 12 inch circular.
Thanks Amy and Eric for all your time in answering questions and posting this technique.
Love your latest socks Eric. I have never tried the stretch sock yarn. How do you like it and how does it wear?


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> Yes, all my socks are knit with sock yarn on 2.5mm, 12" circ needle...usually with 60 sts. You MUST cast on LOOSELY !!! Do not worry about the stitches being "stretched".... knitting and especially ribbing are very elastic so the stitches bounce into shape as the sock is worked up. My posted photo at the beginning of this topic shows a 56 st sock in progress on a 12" needle. Only 5 rows of the ten row ribbing have been worked...and on the finished sock the ribbing pulls in the top of the sock to less than 7".


Hi, again, Eric...I used my #4 15" circ. needle to cast on (large-enough size needle, and a not-too-long cable). Then I transferred them onto my #1 12" for the actual sock knitting, and closed the stitches up and began my K2P2 in the round. Worked VERY well for me. Plenty of "stretch" around the 12" and once I began the st st, it moved just as you said it would: very smoothly -- almost slippery -- but not so much you lose control of what you're doing. I started off by counting every round and jotting it down on a sticky note. The doesn't work for me (as proven in the past!), so what I will do with this as I have with other socks, I will use a piece of crochet thread and slip it through a few stitches every 10 rows. Sort of my own version of row counting. This way, I can make sure the second sock will be the same as the first!


----------



## catlover1960

jmai5421 said:


> I have never tried the stretch sock yarn. How do you like it and how does it wear?


I have used the Paton stretch sock yarn many times and it wears very well. In working with it, for me, it tends to curl back on itself. When that happens, I just let my work dangle and untwist.


----------



## sockit2me

jmai5421 said:


> I am waiting for my 12 inch needles. I ordered a size 1,2 and 4. I ordered the 4 to cast on to make sure it is loose. I also have the pattern printed. I have one question, have you ever continued the 2x2 rib all the way down the cuff and instep? I usually do a k3,p1 rib with dpns and magic loop, but am excited to try and master the 12 inch circular.
> Thanks Amy and Eric for all your time in answering questions and posting this technique.
> Love your latest socks Eric. I have never tried the stretch sock yarn. How do you like it and how does it wear?


I knit continental and have no problem with Paton's Stretch yarn...it is very smooth and enjoyable to knit. Yes, I have made ribbed leg and foot socks.
Here is a link to a very good FREE pattern for basic ribbed socks:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-ribbed-socks


----------



## sockit2me

Gloria: You are doing fine! Maybe we have to change your name to "Speedy!"
For Heaven's sake, "invest" in a good row counter! The one shown here is excellent....a simple click and away you go. It can be " locked" and worn around the neck on a cord. Think about it! I can not live without this.


----------



## lawrencji

sockit2me said:


> I knit continental and have no problem with Paton's Stretch yarn...it is very smooth and enjoyable to knit. Yes, I have made ribbed leg and foot socks.
> Here is a link to a very good FREE pattern for basic ribbed socks:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-ribbed-socks


Thank you Eric. I'm hoping to knit a pair of socks for DH, Dad and each of my son's by Christmas. This looks like a great pattern (saved it in my library) I appreciate all of your help an guidance.


----------



## sanditoes48

Well sock it to me I am going to invest in 12" circular needles and try these socks! I've been attempting to make the Village socks but I use bamboo and DP's. You have convinced me to try the metal 12 ". Wish me well please (I'm quite sure you will hear from me again :thumbup: ) and I appreciate all of the help!!


----------



## sockit2me

Sanditoes: Good move. The metal needle lets the stitches slide and the knitting goes very fast, which is the whole point of this method. You will see a big difference!


----------



## sanditoes48

Thank you very much!


----------



## comebackknitter

Went to ebay and ordered 12 circular needle. I will post when I get going on socks! Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## jmai5421

impatient knitter said:


> Hi, again, Eric...I used my #4 15" circ. needle to cast on (large-enough size needle, and a not-too-long cable). Then I transferred them onto my #1 12" for the actual sock knitting, and closed the stitches up and began my K2P2 in the round. Worked VERY well for me. Plenty of "stretch" around the 12" and once I began the st st, it moved just as you said it would: very smoothly -- almost slippery -- but not so much you lose control of what you're doing. I started off by counting every round and jotting it down on a sticky note. The doesn't work for me (as proven in the past!), so what I will do with this as I have with other socks, I will use a piece of crochet thread and slip it through a few stitches every 10 rows. Sort of my own version of row counting. This way, I can make sure the second sock will be the same as the first!


I like your counting hint. Thanks
Actually I just saw Eric's row counter. I am going to invest in one.


----------



## jmai5421

sockit2me said:


> I knit continental and have no problem with Paton's Stretch yarn...it is very smooth and enjoyable to knit. Yes, I have made ribbed leg and foot socks.
> Here is a link to a very good FREE pattern for basic ribbed socks:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-ribbed-socks[/quo
> Thanks for the pattern link. I have it saved and printed. I just got an email that my needles have been shipped. I will probably use some of my stash sock yarn. Who knows if/when I get good I will use all of my stash and them get the Paton's stretch yarn.


----------



## meyersa0

My needles are shipped also. So anxious to try them! This site has been very useful and full of kindness.


----------



## mystic31714

I am just finishing second sock on a 9 inch #2 needle.ChiaoGoo. Cast on 60 and the fit for me is perfect. 
my stitches are 8 to an inch which is what I was aiming for Did find that the yarn splits, just like Sockit2me mentioned. Put half of the stitches on a holder to do the heel, worked great. Will try the 12 inch next, but only have a bamboo, so am thinking , another needle purchase!! A bit hard to pick up the stitches but better with the 2nd sock.


----------



## gheitz

can't believe it......I just cast on 64 st. on a #4 needle and transferred it to my #1. K2P2....away I 'flew" on my circular#1's.....what a great idea!!! Works like a charm.....thank you soooooo much...


----------



## sockit2me

Yeah Team Twelve Inch !!!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TeeneeBee

Poor timing for me as I had ordered some bamboo DPNs and they had been sent before I saw this thread. I will put the 12" circ on my wish list.


----------



## meyersa0

I'm using 9" bamboo needles and they work fine for me...no sticking (until the metal 12" needles get here).


----------



## mspiggy211

thanks , learn something new every time you post .


----------



## thadeus40

Just received my 12" needles from your recommended "handsomefibers.com" web site. Cast on 48 stitches on #4 needles and then transferred to #2 to begin ribbing. I thought "Oh no...ribbing is going to be much to big and baggy" but between your solid assurance and Kroy stretchy sock yarn BINGO the ribbing recoiled and looks just terrific. Can't thank you enough for creating such excitement on this blog and for being so generous with your skills and support.


----------



## lawrencji

thadeus40 said:


> Just received my 12" needles from your recommended "handsomefibers.com" web site. Cast on 48 stitches on #4 needles and then transferred to #2 to begin ribbing. I thought "Oh no...ribbing is going to be much to big and baggy" but between your solid assurance and Kroy stretchy sock yarn BINGO the ribbing recoiled and looks just terrific. Can't thank you enough for creating such excitement on this blog and for being so generous with your skills and support.


Amen! Although I don't expect my needles will arrive till Monday.


----------



## Sjk0508

Hamdsome Fibers must wonder why there is such a run on the 12 circulars. I placed an order too and they were shipped in less than half an hour! When I have ordered from them before I have had from Montana to Florida in two days! Their service is great! So my new needles should be in my mailbox tomorrow! 
Can't wait to start some socks! I made some of Amy's village socks, now want to make some "regular" ones!


----------



## brdlvr27

Guess there was definitely a run on 12" needles - I ordered mine from there also and they are supposed to be here tomorrow. Picked up the yarn today so here's hoping.


----------



## linda6200

busheytree -- I have been doing the same thing -- cut and paste into a Word document to be perused later at my leisure. (Yeah, right!) But I have been wanting to make some socks, and have been watching posts to determine what might be the best method for me, because after all we are all different. I will try the 12" circular needles once I get a set.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Am impressed with all you knitters - trying out something new. I am so enthused that I think I will try too. However, I am one of those knitters who plans out what the pattern and knitting "will do" beforehand So what do I do when I reach the heel gusset???? I have knitted socks with the Magic Loop method (so the top of the sock is left alone on the needle) - but with a 12" needle I'm flummoxed. Do I use a different needle to work the heel part?

BTW if I've missed this in another discussion, I'm sorry. I did look back and couldn't find anything.


----------



## impatient knitter

Hi, Eric...

Here're pix of my latest sock the "new" way (at least to me) on 12" needles, in a size #1. Had you told me before I joined KP, that I'd be knitting on a 12" circular needle, never mind making socks, I'd've said, "Not in THIS lifetime!!!" But here I am. I'm still not as "fluid" or as fast as you are, but the workings are smooth, and the result looks fine, at least to me. I must say it's certainly a lot easier when I schlep my knitting with me. My knitting bag is so much roomier, now that I don't need so many balls of yarn and those #$%^&* floppy DPNs. You may have just opened my eyes to using circs for ALL of my projects!! That "monster" you've created continues to emerge!

....impatient gloria


----------



## MiamiKnitter

OK OK - I'm really impressed. Sure makes me want to start - but I need to finish up the pair I'm working on with the Magic Loop. It's working but if I can make socks using a simpler method, I'm gonna do it!

Love the color and your knitting looks lovely and smooth!


----------



## impatient knitter

MiamiKnitter said:


> OK OK - I'm really impressed. Sure makes me want to start - but I need to finish up the pair I'm working on with the Magic Loop. It's working but if I can make socks using a simpler method, I'm gonna do it!
> 
> Love the color and your knitting looks lovely and smooth!


Thank you, Miami. It was a little "fiddly," as they say, in the beginning. But casting on to the 15" size 4 needle made a huge difference!! It gave me the "stretch" I needed to go around the needle when I moved it over to the 12". I didn't have nearly the problem I would've had if I'd try to cast on directly to the 12". Really -- give it a try!


----------



## craftymatt2

Everyone is so helpful on this site, it makes me swell with pride for all of you, i love coming here and finding about how everyone does there "thing" and sharing with us.
I am a visul learner, so a lot of this is hard for me. to apply everyones suggestions, but i am determined, so i print and try to put in some order, so i can do socks, i am leaving for florida on the 30th, driving there and flying back. Thank you again for all you do to help everyone, it is much appreciated


----------



## impatient knitter

craftymatt2 said:


> Everyone is so helpful on this site, it makes me swell with pride for all of you, i love coming here and finding about how everyone does there "thing" and sharing with us.
> I am a visul learner, so a lot of this is hard for me. to apply everyones suggestions, but i am determined, so i print and try to put in some order, so i can do socks, i am leaving for florida on the 30th, driving there and flying back. Thank you again for all you do to help everyone, it is much appreciated


You're welcome, crafty. We're just a bunch of ol' yarnies!!


----------



## craftymatt2

Holly E said:


> Is there a way the expert advice covering all the different days/ postings from sockit2me and AmyKnits regarding the 12 inch circular needle method for knitting socks could be complied and reduced into a read only "work shop" or something similar on Knitting Paradise?
> I have bookmarked the occasions when their start up "sock academy" has appeared. It goes without saying this is a very popular topic.
> It occurred to me if they were able to "publish" a manual with their information, perhaps some editing of our postings, everyone would be able to conveniently reference it with a click, direct others to this resource as well, and give the two teachers a forum where they could consolidate their creativity. I recently read a member had complied a KP Recipe Book--which earned an avalanche of praise and this prompted my suggestion.


That is a terrific idea, and would be so helpful.


----------



## Revita

MiamiKnitter said:


> Am impressed with all you knitters - trying out something new. I am so enthused that I think I will try too. However, I am one of those knitters who plans out what the pattern and knitting "will do" beforehand So what do I do when I reach the heel gusset???? I have knitted socks with the Magic Loop method (so the top of the sock is left alone on the needle) - but with a 12" needle I'm flummoxed. Do I use a different needle to work the heel part?
> 
> BTW if I've missed this in another discussion, I'm sorry. I did look back and couldn't find anything.


Hi miamiknitter Eric mentioned it on the very first post, page one the heel flap is done on 2 double pointed needles...

Eric and I are working on a manual of sorts that people can use. Coming soon!


----------



## sockit2me

impatient gloria: Your sock is looking very good. I am so glad that you are enjoying this new experience. There really is no mystery to just knitting around....and certainly less fiddly than having to deal with lots of cable or points. Remember this rhyme: "The heel is no big deal!". You will be there soon!


----------



## comebackknitter

Sjk0508 said:


> Hamdsome Fibers must wonder why there is such a run on the 12 circulars. I placed an order too and they were shipped in less than half an hour! When I have ordered from them before I have had from Montana to Florida in two days! Their service is great! So my new needles should be in my mailbox tomorrow!
> Can't wait to start some socks! I made some of Amy's village socks, now want to make some "regular" ones!


Did you get a #1 or #2?


----------



## comebackknitter

impatient knitter said:


> You're welcome, crafty. We're just a bunch of ol' yarnies!!


Can I crawl in to your avatar?


----------



## Sjk0508

comebackknitter said:


> Did you get a #1 or #2?


I ordered size 1
My mail doesn't arrive till between four and five, darn, will be a long day!
I got one wood and one metal, thought I would try both. Or if i wanted to use as two circulars I could tell them apart...or could knit two socks at a time...


----------



## impatient knitter

comebackknitter said:


> Can I crawl in to your avatar?


Sure....just let me move my blanket over....


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> impatient gloria: Your sock is looking very good. I am so glad that you are enjoying this new experience. There really is no mystery to just knitting around....and certainly less fiddly than having to deal with lots of cable or points. Remember this rhyme: "The heel is no big deal!". You will be there soon!


I'm quite familiar with "heels." But I do the knitted ones on DPNs, right? And leave the rest on the 12"??? It's the picking up along the sides that I'm unsure of. Can't picture it in my head, but that's okay. I probably will once I get there. And if not....well... you'll hear me yellin'!!


----------



## sockit2me

impatient knitter said:


> I'm quite familiar with "heels." But I do the knitted ones on DPNs, right? And leave the rest on the 12"??? It's the picking up along the sides that I'm unsure of. Can't picture it in my head, but that's okay. I probably will once I get there. And if not....well... you'll hear me yellin'!!


When working the heel, keep the remaining half of sts on the 12" circ and just poke the ends into the leg of the sock to keep them out of your way. I usually work 23 rows of stockinette st for the heel flap, NOT slipping any sts.
The heel turn begins on row 24 ( purl side). The reason for this number of rows is that when picking up the gusset sts, you pick up two, then skip one along the edge. You could also work 29 rows of heel flap, begin turn on row 30, and pick up every other stitch along the flap. Either way, you pick up 15 sts along edge, plus one in the "corner" of the leg and flap. Total=16sts each side of heel flap.


----------



## mystic31714

everyone has their own method for the heel. I put the other half of the stitches on a small holder and use the 12" to do the heel. Picking up the stitches is a bit hard but the second sock was easier once I got the hang of it. 
I do not think Eric meant that you use all the double point, just 2 of them like regular needles, but easier because they are small. Hope I am correct.


----------



## Lyndee

I just wanted to say Thank you, Sockit2Me for recommending Hansome Fibers as a source for buying needles. I placed an order and it arrived in 2 days from Montana to NY, packaged extremely well. I am very excited to try the 12" method. and thanks also for all your help and knowledge in this thread!!


----------



## sockit2me

mystic31714 said:


> everyone has their own method for the heel. I put the other half of the stitches on a small holder and use the 12" to do the heel. Picking up the stitches is a bit hard but the second sock was easier once I got the hang of it.
> I do not think Eric meant that you use all the double point, just 2 of them like regular needles, but easier because they are small. Hope I am correct.


Of course you only use two needles to knit the heel flap. If you leave the sts on the circ needle, you do not have to transfer them back when starting the gusset. On the last knit row of the heel turn, you use the circ needle: knit to the center, place end marker, knit to end of heel, making last decrease, then begin picking up sts along edge of flap.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

Revita said:


> Hi miamiknitter Eric mentioned it on the very first post, page one the heel flap is done on 2 double pointed needles...
> 
> Eric and I are working on a manual of sorts that people can use. Coming soon!


Am looking forward to seeing your manual - it would be a huge help. Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> When working the heel, keep the remaining half of sts on the 12" circ and just poke the ends into the leg of the sock to keep them out of your way. I usually work 23 rows of stockinette st for the heel flap, NOT slipping any sts.
> The heel turn begins on row 24 ( purl side). The reason for this number of rows is that when picking up the gusset sts, you pick up two, then skip one along the edge. You could also work 29 rows of heel flap, begin turn on row 30, and pick up every other stitch along the flap. Either way, you pick up 15 sts along edge, plus one in the "corner" of the leg and flap. Total=16sts each side of heel flap.


Ahhhh, I can picture THAT!! Thanks so much!! But I won't be doing that for a while, I think. Just had to rip out about 20 rounds. Found a HUGE mistake that far down. Just goes to show you that when you knit "away from home," (read: not paying enough attention!), you can make mistakes you may not find until 2"-3" further along!!! Sooooo, I've just ripped them out, and am now resuming my st st.

(Incidentally, yet another "plus" with knitting socks in the round: When you pick up the stitches after ripping the entire 60 of them out for so many inches, it's MUCH EASIER to pick them up with this 12" circ needle than it was with three DPNs!!!)

When I finally DO get to the heel, I'll check with my "collection of comments" (which I copy and paste to my "sockit2me hints on socks" document) and re-read what you've said here. Like I said earlier, I'm not as fast as you are, but I intend to see this sock (and it's sibling) through to completion! So, you may not hear from me for a while (lucky you!)


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> Gloria: You are doing fine! Maybe we have to change your name to "Speedy!"
> For Heaven's sake, "invest" in a good row counter! The one shown here is excellent....a simple click and away you go. It can be " locked" and worn around the neck on a cord. Think about it! I can not live without this.


I meant to answer this sooner. I HAVE one of those row counters. But, just as I "forget" to jot down a completed row on scrap paper, I also "forget" to "click" the counter!!! So I find that the little "lines" of crochet thread work best for me. It doesn't matter if I "forget" to do it when I finish "this" round -- I can always do it when I finish the next one. And...I have a marker at the start (or completion) of each round. So far, this/these method/s are working well for me. So....it's not broke....


----------



## sanditoes48

impatient knitter said:


> Hi, Eric...
> 
> Here're pix of my latest sock the "new" way (at least to me) on 12" needles, in a size #1. Had you told me before I joined KP, that I'd be knitting on a 12" circular needle, never mind making socks, I'd've said, "Not in THIS lifetime!!!" But here I am. I'm still not as "fluid" or as fast as you are, but the workings are smooth, and the result looks fine, at least to me. I must say it's certainly a lot easier when I schlep my knitting with me. My knitting bag is so much roomier, now that I don't need so many balls of yarn and those #$%^&* floppy DPNs. You may have just opened my eyes to using circs for ALL of my projects!! That "monster" you've created continues to emerge!
> 
> ....impatient gloria


beautiful work Gloria! What yarn did you use?


----------



## mystic31714

OK, that last info from Eric makes more sense then the way I was doing it, always a better method from someone. Thanks Eric.


----------



## impatient knitter

sanditoes48 said:


> beautiful work Gloria! What yarn did you use?


Thanks, sandi. It's called "My first Regia" from WEBs. Regia is my most favorite sock yarn -- that, and Opal. I thought I was getting a bargain when I ordered it on line for $3.95/skein. So I ordered 3 skeins of that, and 3 skeins of a solid turquoise that I had intended to use for the cuff and heel. When my order arrived, however, I discovered the Regia was only a 25g ball, which is exactly how it was described when I checked back online!! The turquoise was a bit heavier, closer to a DK weight, so I saved it for another time. I loved the color of the Regia variegated 25g balls so much (I'm a "cool," and I love all colors in the blue/green/purple family) that I ordered three more skeins. I sent an email to WEBs when I re-ordered, asking if it was possible to get the same dye lot, not expecting that they'd even READ my email, never mind act on it!! But they did -- and they sent me the same dye lot as the first skeins I'd received. Yet another testament to WEBs customer service!!!! They are the greatest, whether you go in person, call on the phone, or order on-line.


----------



## sanditoes48

Thanks for the info Gloria. It's a bit frustrating when you think you are getting something and it turns out different (even if it is only b/c of our own eyes...... :| ) I am going to check out this yarn. I love the way it looks. Of course I haven't even begun my socks yet b/c I just ordered my 12" needles :roll:


----------



## Suula

Revita said:


> Hi miamiknitter Eric mentioned it on the very first post, page one the heel flap is done on 2 double pointed needles...
> 
> *Eric and I are working on a manual of sorts that people can use. Coming soon!*


A manual, that is brilliant news and a huge thank you xxx


----------



## impatient knitter

sanditoes48 said:


> Thanks for the info Gloria. It's a bit frustrating when you think you are getting something and it turns out different (even if it is only b/c of our own eyes...... :| ) I am going to check out this yarn. I love the way it looks. Of course I haven't even begun my socks yet b/c I just ordered my 12" needles :roll:


You're welcome, sandi. Just don't give up!! I don't. No matter how long, or how many attempts it takes me. I started trying to join the 60 sts on the 12" needles several times. Kept dropping sts, and don't know how/don't want to learn how to pick up those particular dropped sts, so I just pull everything off the needle and start over. Then I took Eric's advice to heart--he has such GOOD advice--and did my cast on to my 15" #4 needles, so they could be really loose. When I transferred them over to the 12", I was able to join them right away, and start in on my K2P2 cuff. Now, I've picked up the sts from all those rows I had to rip out, and I'm even beyond where I was when I had to rip out! My sts are even, the sock is looking good, and I'm happy with the way things are going. BUT....if I had given up, well, I wouldn't get to have the gorgeous socks these will be when I'm done. MY only piece of advice is DON'T GIVE UP!! (Even if you're tempted to!) And you'll be a sock maven in no time!!! (Maven is a Yiddish word meaning expert!)


----------



## sanditoes48

well, I'd love to be a sock maven! Right now I am struggling with thumbs on mittens. Trying to learn and have ripped out so many times I've lost count :| but, I will try again. I am determined to master this!!


----------



## impatient knitter

sanditoes48 said:


> well, I'd love to be a sock maven! Right now I am struggling with thumbs on mittens. Trying to learn and have ripped out so many times I've lost count :| but, I will try again. I am determined to master this!!


Oh, I mastered this quite easily a long time ago!! I simply cut off both my thumbs!! It DOES make knitting a bit more difficult; hence my frequent problems with dropping stitches. But, as my dear departed mother always said, "There's more than one way to skin a cat!"


----------



## Sjk0508

Mail finally came at 5:00 yesterday! Had my size 1 needles from Handsome Fibers in two days! They are such cute little things! 
Cast on 60 on size 2 and knitted off to the size 1, went very well! 
Just wish I was using more exciting yarn! Had this so....


----------



## TeeneeBee

Sjk0508 said:


> Mail finally came at 5:00 yesterday! Had my size 1 needles from Handsome Fibers in two days! They are such cute little things!
> Cast on 60 on size 2 and knitted off to the size 1, went very well!
> Just wish I was using more exciting yarn! Had this so....


Pretty yarn.


----------



## Revita

Sjk0508 said:


> Mail finally came at 5:00 yesterday! Had my size 1 needles from Handsome Fibers in two days! They are such cute little things!
> Cast on 60 on size 2 and knitted off to the size 1, went very well!
> Just wish I was using more exciting yarn! Had this so....


Too funny....I have that yarn too....beautiful work.


----------



## sockit2me

Sjk0508 said:


> Mail finally came at 5:00 yesterday! Had my size 1 needles from Handsome Fibers in two days! They are such cute little things!
> Cast on 60 on size 2 and knitted off to the size 1, went very well!
> Just wish I was using more exciting yarn! Had this so....


Good job!  Glad that you are off with a happy beginning! You will have a sock in no time !!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

Sjk0508 said:


> Mail finally came at 5:00 yesterday! Had my size 1 needles from Handsome Fibers in two days! They are such cute little things!
> Cast on 60 on size 2 and knitted off to the size 1, went very well!
> Just wish I was using more exciting yarn! Had this so....


Very pretty yarn. My needles came yesterday. Unfortunately I also went to Farmers Market and got beets to can beet pickles. The needles and yarn can wait, the beets can't.


----------



## sanditoes48

Ithink I'm about to take that route!! Cannotget this thumb for the life of me............ :?


----------



## m2hvnfn

Love Handsome Fibers!! I ordered 5 different sizes of 12" needles on Saturday morning ... They arrived in my mailbox at 11am this morning ... wow, now that's fast ... 

Now I just have to finish another project so I can play with my new needles. I Love the 9" needles and you all have talked me into trying the 12" ... so here we go!


----------



## sockit2me

Check out the new pattern for 12" circ socks:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

click on the download button provided by amyknits


----------



## Revita

Eric and Amy great job...on the manual. You guys are fast! Awesome work


----------



## lawrencji

Perfect timing - My 12" needles just arrived! 
Thank you!


----------



## realsilvergirl

can you do this using a sweet tomato heel? I suppose... I haven't done a heel flap before...or gusset. Just wedges... Well I guess I am going to be buying new needles... haha!


----------



## lawrencji

Woo-hoo cast on and 3/4" of ribbing done before work this morning


----------



## impatient knitter

sockit2me said:


> Check out the new pattern for 12" circ socks:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html
> 
> click on the download button provided by amyknits


A thousand "thank yous" Eric and Amy, et al, for this outstanding tutorial!!! Just a quick skim and a peek at the photos and I've already learned something -- like how to measure the foot from the heel to where to start the decrease for the toes. I was measuring quite differently (read: wrongly!) so I'm glad to have THAT straightened out!! I can hardly wait to read it more slowly, and REALLY take it all in!! This is now my new "Sock Bible," and I shall delete all other patterns (which are just taking up room anyway!). From this one will come very many!!

Eric and Amy, you done good!!!!
...gloria


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks so much Amy and Eric for the manual. I have my needles from Handsome fibers and my yarn ready to begin. My DH will be having some long appointments at the clinic. That means lots of knitting tome for me while I wait.
Thanks again. You guys are great!
Judy
I hope everybody posts their finished socks here.


----------



## donna47304

sockit2me said:


> Check out the new pattern for 12" circ socks:


I join the others in thanking you for your generous and kind willingness to share with others. You're both inspirational and encouraging. You certainly help make this place the home that it is for so many.


----------



## meyersa0

I am so grateful for Eric and Amy. My 12" needles got here yesterday and I began knitting right away. I love, love, love them. So many thanks to you two.


----------



## impatient knitter

(pssst...Eric....any chance of you and/or Amy doing a "simple shawl" tutorial, in the same manner as the socks?)

...gloria


----------



## sanditoes48

donna47304 said:


> I join the others in thanking you for your generous and kind willingness to share with others. You're both inspirational and encouraging. You certainly help make this place the home that it is for so many.


Let me add my thanks and statement of appreciation for Sockit2me and Amy for all of their work and willingness to share with all of us. We are all blessed by you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sjk0508

Thanks for the PDF file! You guys are great! 
So excited a out my progress so far...on row 55 one one and row 36 on the other. Hope they show up, light not so good!


----------



## sockit2me

Sjk0508 said:


> Thanks for the PDF file! You guys are great!
> So excited a out my progress so far...on row 55 one one and row 36 on the other. Hope they show up, light not so good!


Looking very good...glad that you are enjoying this method. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## greythounds

I too am going to try this. I usually use a NO 2 for socks with a 56 cast on but will try it your way. Can't wait to get started. Hope I can find the needles in something other than bamboo. May have to shop around. Just finished one of Amy's Village sock-slippers in worsted weight. I confess it was after the third try. But persevered and will make more as gifts. They go fast and feel great. Thanks Amy.
Kathy


----------



## sockit2me

greythounds said:


> I too am going to try this. I usually use a NO 2 for socks with a 56 cast on but will try it your way. Can't wait to get started. Hope I can find the needles in something other than bamboo. May have to shop around. Just finished one of Amy's Village sock-slippers in worsted weight. I confess it was after the third try. But persevered and will make more as gifts. They go fast and feel great. Thanks Amy.
> Kathy


Dear Kathy: Try: handsomefibers.com for needles
Their prices are good and their shipping is super fast.
Get the Chiaogoo 12" steel circ, size 2.5 mm


----------



## jlschulke

Dear Eric: Do you use the Chiagoo Red Lace needle, or the Regular Red? Thank you.


----------



## sockit2me

jlschulke said:


> Dear Eric: Do you use the Chiagoo Red Lace needle, or the Regular Red? Thank you.


The package just says: " Premium Stainless Steel"
12 inch Size 1.5 (2.5mm)
KNIT RED
I guess they are Regular Red.( but they are very sharp!)


----------



## jlschulke

Thank you!! I looked at the website, and was glad to see that I can call them instead of putting credit card info online. And I am so glad that you and others post pictures.


----------



## JoyceLofton

impatient knitter said:


> I meant to answer this sooner. I HAVE one of those row counters. But, just as I "forget" to jot down a completed row on scrap paper, I also "forget" to "click" the counter!!! So I find that the little "lines" of crochet thread work best for me. It doesn't matter if I "forget" to do it when I finish "this" round -- I can always do it when I finish the next one. And...I have a marker at the start (or completion) of each round. So far, this/these method/s are working well for me. So....it's not broke....


I have same problem. Forget to click the counter. How do you use crochet thread. Are you putting in lifelines? Or, do you tie thread at the end of each row?


----------



## impatient knitter

JoyceLofton said:


> I have same problem. Forget to click the counter. How do you use crochet thread. Are you putting in lifelines? Or, do you tie thread at the end of each row?


I've been threading it through just a few stitches (say about 7-8) every 20 rows, leaving a good amount (1.5-2 inches) hanging off each end. I seem to be getting into the habit, though, of clicking the counter when I pass the marker lately, [sort of my method of "Pass go. Click clicker. Do not collect $200."] I'm now using the thread as a backup to the clicker.

As for life lines, maybe I should think about that. I found a dropped stitch about 18 rounds down!! Instead of frogging, which was my first instinct, I just knit to where that stitch should have been, and pulled out the next stitch over, and pulled THAT stitch out, all the way down to the dropped one. I worked the dropped stitch up to the present round first and put that onto the right needle, then went back down to the other stitch, and worked that one up to the needle, as well. I use a crochet hook for that; it's just easier for me. I can't manage using a DPN or my circs to get a dropped stitch at all!! I didn't worry about which needle to put either of those stitches on because I could tell at a glance whether I'd knit them on the present round or not. It certainly took me less time this way...AND... I didn't have to re-do 18 rounds over again.


----------



## JoyceLofton

impatient knitter said:


> I've been threading it through just a few stitches (say about 7-8) every 20 rows, leaving a good amount (1.5-2 inches) hanging off each end. I seem to be getting into the habit, though, of clicking the counter when I pass the marker lately, [sort of my method of "Pass go. Click clicker. Do not collect $200."] I'm now using the thread as a backup to the clicker.
> 
> As for life lines, maybe I should think about that. I found a dropped stitch about 18 rounds down!! Instead of frogging, which was my first instinct, I just knit to where that stitch should have been, and pulled out the next stitch over, and pulled THAT stitch out, all the way down to the dropped one. I worked the dropped stitch up to the present round first and put that onto the right needle, then went back down to the other stitch, and worked that one up to the needle, as well. I use a crochet hook for that; it's just easier for me. I can't manage using a DPN or my circs to get a dropped stitch at all!! I didn't worry about which needle to put either of those stitches on because I could tell at a glance whether I'd knit them on the present round or not. It certainly took me less time this way...AND... I didn't have to re-do 18 rounds over again.


Thank you for the tips. I'll try them.


----------



## Sjk0508

New update, moving right along! Bought some more yarn so can't wait to finish these! Tried on and they feel so neat!


----------



## sockit2me

Sjk0508 said:


> New update, moving right along! Bought some more yarn so can't wait to finish these! Tried on and they feel so neat!


Great progress....you are now in the "home stretch" !!
Beautiful yarn choice and excellent knitting....GOLD STAR !! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meyersa0

Love the yarn!! Good work!


----------



## brdlvr27

You are way ahead of me - still working on sock #1 - love your yarn.


----------



## jmai5421

Sjk0508 said:


> New update, moving right along! Bought some more yarn so can't wait to finish these! Tried on and they feel so neat!


Love your socks. I just started mine and I must say I love the 12" circulars. Thanks Eric. I will post a picture when I get further along. I only have one 12" circular so I am making mine one at a time. I do like the idea of 2 circulars and working on both socks. I will probably purchase another circular when I get done with these. I only got one needle to see if I could do this and would like it more than dpns or magic loop. So far YES!!


----------



## sockit2me

jmai5421 said:


> Love your socks. I just started mine and I must say I love the 12" circulars. Thanks Eric. I will post a picture when I get further along. I only have one 12" circular so I am making mine one at a time. I do like the idea of 2 circulars and working on both socks. I will probably purchase another circular when I get done with these. I only got one needle to see if I could do this and would like it more than dpns or magic loop. So far YES!!


I am glad that you are enjoying this method and look forward to seeing your efforts. SHOW ME THE SOCK !!!!


----------



## craftymatt2

Great socks, i am so impressed, i am still to chicken, i love the color of your socks.


----------



## Sjk0508

Thanks for the attaboys! 
Love this 12 circulular method, not that I have tried anything else, and don't plan to! LOL
I think socks are going to be a great football watching project! Let the games begin!


----------



## jmai5421

sockit2me said:


> I am glad that you are enjoying this method and look forward to seeing your efforts. SHOW ME THE SOCK !!!!


I will but want to get to the heel. I am 5" into the cuff doing a 2x2 rib. That is what is taking me longer, but like the ribbed cuff. I usually do a 3x1 rib but thought I would do the 2x2 with the circulars. So far they are faster than dpns and magic loop. I am already 5' on the cuff and I just started yesterday. I will post a picture soon.


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> I will but want to get to the heel. I am 5" into the cuff doing a 2x2 rib. That is what is taking me longer, but like the ribbed cuff. I usually do a 3x1 rib but thought I would do the 2x2 with the circulars. So far they are faster than dpns and magic loop. I am already 5' on the cuff and I just started yesterday. I will post a picture soon.


My pictures: I did the 7" cuff that I like. Thought the fabric was a little loose but decided that was because I usually do a 3x1 rib and this was a 2x2. Also I am new to the 12" circular. WELL that was not the case. After 7" I realized I forgot to change to my #2 circular. I did the whole 7" with the #4. I was only going to use the #4 for the cast on and a row to get started. That has all been frogged and I started over. This time I switched to the #2 after casting on. Live and Learn.


----------



## sockit2me

jmai: Sorry that you felt that first attempt had to be frogged. Since it was 2/2 Ribbing it did not seem to be horribly wide and you could have just switched to the smaller needle to begin the heel and foot. But you are a real "trooper" for starting over and your desire for "correctness" will always produce an excellent end product. Keep up the good work !!  :thumbup:


----------



## meyersa0

Lovely work and yarn!


----------



## Sjk0508

Drum Roll! 
First pair finished! Not as flat as they should be! Think I did something wrong with the gusset, but on they are fine! 
Can't wait to start another pair! 
Those DPNs were a real pain for the toe of the first one...but finally figured out how to arrange them on the second sock! I could NEVER done a pair all the way with them! 
Thank you Eric for your great pattern and method!


----------



## sockit2me

Ta-dah !! Beautiful !! If you give those babies a little bath in warm water and fabric softner, spin out moisture, then dry flat...all will be flat and even.
They look absolutely fine to me. Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

sockit2me said:


> Ta-dah !! Beautiful !! If you give those babies a little bath in warm water and fabric softner, spin out moisture, then dry flat...all will be flat and even.
> They look absolutely fine to me. Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revita

They look beautiful! You did an awesome job!


----------



## jmai5421

Sjk0508 said:


> Drum Roll!
> First pair finished! Not as flat as they should be! Think I did something wrong with the gusset, but on they are fine!
> Can't wait to start another pair!
> Those DPNs were a real pain for the toe of the first one...but finally figured out how to arrange them on the second sock! I could NEVER done a pair all the way with them!
> Thank you Eric for your great pattern and method!


Love your socks! Beautiful job.


----------



## sanditoes48

Beautiful job! Good for you!!!


----------



## carrottop71

sockit2me said:


> I am one of the leading exponents here on KP for knitting socks on one 12" circular needle. I first started using this method about eight years ago and have knit hundreds of pairs of socks this way. It is very fast and EFFICIENT, since there is no wasted motion in manipulating tools. Magic loop, two circs, and DP needles all require frequent adjustment of the needles. With just one circular needle, you are always knitting! Here are a few hints and suggestions to help those who seem to struggle with this technique:
> These socks are knit top down and you must cast on LOOSELY, long tail cast on, so that the stitches will span around the needle and also accommodate the later inserted foot. If casting on loosely is a problem for you, then I suggest that you cast the sts onto a needle TWO sizes larger, and then transfer them to the 12" circ to join and begin. The cuff is worked in K2,P2 ribbing,which is very elastic...so it will stretch out around the needle, but then relax into shape to hug the leg. In the photo there are 56 sts on the 12" (2.5 mm) needle and five rounds of K2P2 ribbing have been worked. As can be seen in the finished sock, this knitting that looks stretched settles into a neat tight fabric.
> The leg, gusset, and foot are all knit on the circ needle. The heel flap is worked on two DP needles while the other half of the sts remain on the circ
> needle. I usually knit a plain stockinette stitch heel flap. Firm, tight sts are important for longer wear. I do not slip any edge sts and pick up sts BETWEEN the first and second sts on each side of the heel flap.
> A round toe worked on five DP needles eliminates the use of Kitchener stitch and adjusts to fit individual foot shapes.


I've done socks on the small circular needle before and found my hands in a total cramp. I went back to my dpns real quick.


----------



## Neeterbug

I have been looking for this post since I read that it existed. Boy, what a lot of information in this post. Thank you sockit2me for all the excellent tips you have been giving. I have been using the 12" Addi circular needle for my last 5 pair of sock.

When I first started using the 12", I would get confused reading the instructions that were made for dpn. Finally I realized if I placed stitch markers between where each dpn started that I was able to follow the pattern really easy.

This is the website that I bought my Addi 12" inch circular needles...

http://www.addineedleshop.com/addi_needles/addi_circulars/turbo_circular.htm


----------



## impatient knitter

carrottop71 said:


> I've done socks on the small circular needle before and found my hands in a total cramp. I went back to my dpns real quick.


I, too, tried small circs, carrot... the 9" to be exact. Same thing. I tried, and tried, and tried. I was bound and determined I was going to master them. But my hands cramped up, too, like nobody's business. So I also went back to the DPNs. However, I decided to take sockit2me's suggesting of 12", and those 3" made all the difference!! I'm now on my second pair of socks, and the knitting just flies!! I'm using a size 1 needle, (NEVER thought I'd ever use needles that tiny), and I use the DPNs only when I get down to decreasing for the toe. Don't abandon the shorter needles just yet, until you try the 12". I could NEVER use the 9" again, but the 12"?? Absolutely!!
...gloria


----------



## kaixixang

With all of my matched size pairs of circulars of 24 inches or longer (I cannot comfortably work with 16 inch because of arthritis) I don't think anyone will object to me enjoying the provided pattern with already purchased equipment.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## mamamoose

Do you have the pattern for these socks? I understand how to cast on, do ribbing, and continue knitting in the round but I need the instructions for the heel to the toe. Thanks for any assistance you can give.


----------



## jmai5421

mamamoose said:


> Do you have the pattern for these socks? I understand how to cast on, do ribbing, and continue knitting in the round but I need the instructions for the heel to the toe. Thanks for any assistance you can give.


A manual to download with complete instructions and pictures is posted on this thread. I can't remember the page but just look back. It is from Sockit2me. Just scroll back looking for his avatar and one of his posts has the complete manual. It is awesome! I am using it now to do socks. The heel turn is very descriptive and easy to follow.


----------



## Sockmouth

http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf

Use this link and just plug in your numbers. I use it for all my socks. It will tell you exactly what to do. The chart is on the first page and the instructions are on the second. Pm me if you need help.


----------



## JulesKnit

My needles arrived today from Handsome Fibers...I'm so tickled! I still have Amy's village sock pattern on needles (magic loop), but I can't wait to try the 12" on Sockit2me's pattern. Sheeseh, it's not save to walk in my yard because the grass is so tall (too much rain to mow and things got out of hand), so I have to mow for now. It is soooo hard to wait now that the needles have arrived! If it goes well with these needles, I'll order a larger mm for Amy's pattern too. Of course, I can make that pattern in sock yarn too. This will make a whopping three (Wow, huh) sock patterns that I know how to do! In the meantime I'm admiring all your wonderful socks!


----------



## sanditoes48

Hurry up and get that lawn mowed so you can knit!! ;-)  and then show us the finished products. By the way, good luck with your socks. I've just started my first pair but my yarn is splitting and i'm not too happy about that. However, I will persevere! :thumbup:


----------



## gheitz

Beautiful socks, Sockittome.....I just received an order of Knitpicks Stroll Heather and realize how important it is to use terrific yarn. I love how this first sock is turning out. Will send a picture when done.


----------



## MiamiKnitter

JulesKnit said:


> My needles arrived today from Handsome Fibers...I'm so tickled! I still have Amy's village sock pattern on needles (magic loop), but I can't wait to try the 12" on Sockit2me's pattern. Sheeseh, it's not save to walk in my yard because the grass is so tall (too much rain to mow and things got out of hand), so I have to mow for now. It is soooo hard to wait now that the needles have arrived! If it goes well with these needles, I'll order a larger mm for Amy's pattern too. Of course, I can make that pattern in sock yarn too. This will make a whopping three (Wow, huh) sock patterns that I know how to do! In the meantime I'm admiring all your wonderful socks!


Were your needles back ordered??? Mine are apparently still on b backorder - I'm getting anxious. Sigh. Want to start working on the socks - have some gorgeous yarn!


----------



## JulesKnit

No, my needles were not back ordered...it just took me so long to actually order them. I called my order in Sunday evening and they arrived Thursday. Since orders don't ship out until Monday that was pretty good. What is your gorgeous yarn called?


----------



## Jodie78

sockit2me said:


> Dear impatient Gloria: I did say a size 2.5 mm (US 1) needle. I found 9" needle to be too small for me AND unneccessary, since the 12" works for me down to 52 sts! The most important thing that I want to stress is that you MUST cast on loosely. After the ribbing, the knitting just glides around the needle and it flies! I will be glad to help you along.


Oh Lord, I,love the one needle idea but started out all wrong. I think your download pattern calls for casting on 60 sts which I did and all was going well. Then I decided to measure diameter and my poor sock was nearly 9 1/2" in circumference which is not my usual 8". Now I have to admit that I have made so many socks that I didn't do "the swatch". Seems this yarn I was using which was packaged like sock yarn and sold in the sock yarn section of my LYS was not your normal sock yarn. Even more interesting is that I had bought the same yarn in a different color and used the standard Paton 56 st CO and it worked perfectly. Upon checking the two labels, the listed gauge was even different. Um hmm, um hmmm, um hmmm! In the meantime I bought a 9" circular to use with the fatter yarn and cut the CO back to 48 st to get the proper dimensions. It's a bit clumsy at first till you get used to it, but I like it better than the old dps. Lesson learned is that no matter how many zillion years you have knitted, DO THE SWATCH and read labels.......Jo


----------



## Jodie78

MiamiKnitter said:


> Were your needles back ordered??? Mine are apparently still on b backorder - I'm getting anxious. Sigh. Want to start working on the socks - have some gorgeous yarn!


Wow! I must be lucky. I ordered mine there on a Monday evening and they were delivered Wed. afternoon. I am confused though as the pattern says 2.55 mm (US #1) and my needle says 2.55mm (US#1.5). Just curious as my LYS all say US 1.5 also. Any ideas about this?..... Jo


----------



## sockit2me

Jodie78 said:


> Wow! I must be lucky. I ordered mine there on a Monday evening and they were delivered Wed. afternoon. I am confused though as the pattern says 2.55 mm (US #1) and my needle says 2.55mm (US#1.5). Just curious as my LYS all say US 1.5 also. Any ideas about this?..... Jo


My pattern says a 2.5 mm needle. Metric sizes are more exact in the smaller sizes. This is "loosely" translated as a US 1.5. Don't worry so much about the numbering of the needle, but how YOU knit with it. Use this chart to change size and guage numbers:
http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Knit Girl said:


> But you can only knit one sock at atime, oh no the second sock problem will it ever get done. LOL


If U have 2 of these needles you can do both sox at once if you do say, 10 rows on one then 10 rows on the other etc. I do this with DPNs.

Just as an aside, I tried these really short circs once but because of the length of the actual needles, I had to change the way I held the needles and knit, which meant I knit way slower on them, so I took them back. I knit faster on my DPNs or 2 x 60cm circs per sock, even taking into account the manipulating of needles and chords!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Knit Girl said:


> But you can only knit one sock at atime, oh no the second sock problem will it ever get done. LOL


Sorry, I went back and continued reading. Sockit2me has already said what I said.!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MiamiKnitter

JulesKnit said:


> No, my needles were not back ordered...it just took me so long to actually order them. I called my order in Sunday evening and they arrived Thursday. Since orders don't ship out until Monday that was pretty good. What is your gorgeous yarn called?


Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I got a Loops & Threads yarn called Luxury Sock Yarn in two different color ways - each skein will make 1 sock. I'm kinda into wearing two different socks - makes for interesting conversation. People really will tell me that I'm wearing different socks - as if I didn't know! But also is kind of neat.


----------



## impatient knitter

MiamiKnitter said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I got a Loops & Threads yarn called Luxury Sock Yarn in two different color ways - each skein will make 1 sock. I'm kinda into wearing two different socks - makes for interesting conversation. People really will tell me that I'm wearing different socks - as if I didn't know! But also is kind of neat.


About 25 years ago, I started wearing a different colored nail-polish on each of my toes. Again with the "Do you know you have different colors on your toes?" Duh.... really? Finally, I just took to saying, "It's because I've been too many M&Ms!! That was the end of that!! Now, it's the "in thing" to wear different colors on each of your nails -- toes AND fingers!! But maybe you could come up with something equally end-stopping with your different colored socks?? Personally, I like, "Yes! And I have another pair of them at home just like these!!!"


----------



## Jodie78

sockit2me said:


> My pattern says a 2.5 mm needle. Metric sizes are more exact in the smaller sizes. This is "loosely" translated as a US 1.5. Don't worry so much about the numbering of the needle, but how YOU knit with it. Use this chart to change size and guage numbers:
> http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


Great chart. Thanks for another bit of helpful info. I have written you so often I can now spell sockit2me in one try....lol! ..... Jo


----------



## Jodie78

Sheila4 said:


> I use the 11 inch when I need to use fewer stitches
> Sheila


Where did you get an 11" circular needle? I can't find one anywhere? ..Jo


----------



## HoneyH

sockit2me said:


> My pattern says a 2.5 mm needle. Metric sizes are more exact in the smaller sizes. This is "loosely" translated as a US 1.5. Don't worry so much about the numbering of the needle, but how YOU knit with it. Use this chart to change size and guage numbers:
> http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


You changed your avatar..... I'm just now seeing it. Looking good!


----------



## Jodie78

vernagreenan said:


> Thank you for all the tips on knitting socks on a 12 inch circular. I will be using those tips.
> Has anyone tried using the HiyaHiya 11" circulars?
> Patternworks.com carries them. They are metal. I just ordered some and after I try them out I will let you know how I like them for socks. The one inch shorter distance may make a difference


I just ordered some 11" circs. My hands are just too big for the 9" one and my gauge gets all stretched or wrong somehow on the 12". Unfortunately, if this doesn't work, I have to be at fault and, oh how I hate that...lol! ....Jo


----------



## LaLaWa

Jodie78 said:


> I just ordered some 11" circs. My hands are just too big for the 9" one and my gauge gets all stretched or wrong somehow on the 12". Unfortunately, if this doesn't work, I have to be at fault and, oh how I hate that...lol! ....Jo


I have big hands too and like the 9inch better than the 12inch, so everyone is different I guess.

As for gauge, I have the same exact sock yarn and same exact needle brand and needle size for a pair of socks I'm working on currently. One is on a 12inch and the other on a 9inch. I didn't expect this, but the sock on the 12inch is turning out about a half inch larger all around than the one on the 9inch I'll have to wait until they're finished for final determination as to whether my gauge is different or if it's that there's more stretching of the stitches on the 12inch. But when I saw you mention the stretching on the 12inch I thought I'd mention it in the forum.


----------



## lawrencji

I've been busy working on some other projects, but am happy to report that I finally turned the heal of my first sock last night 
Working on gussets now. Thanks for the excellent instructions!


----------



## lawrencji

LaLaWa said:


> I have big hands too and like the 9inch better than the 12inch, so everyone is different I guess.
> 
> As for gauge, I have the same exact sock yarn and same exact needle brand and needle size for a pair of socks I'm working on currently. One is on a 12inch and the other on a 9inch. I didn't expect this, but the sock on the 12inch is turning out about a half inch larger all around than the one on the 9inch I'll have to wait until they're finished for final determination as to whether my gauge is different or if it's that there's more stretching of the stitches on the 12inch. But when I saw you mention the stretching on the 12inch I thought I'd mention it in the forum.


I have both sizes too - I'll be interested to know your final results.
Currently using the 9".


----------



## impatient knitter

I have knitted several pair on DPNs, size #2, and am currently working my first pair on the 12" circs, also #2. All are knitted in DK weight. Some of the DPN socks are slightly (1/2" maybe) larger than others -- has to be my knitting style. And what's 1/2" anyway? It all comes out in the wash (sorry--couldn't help myself!) So far, the sock on the circ (working on the foot towards the toe) also seems a bit larger than my first DPN socks, but it fits well, so as far as I'm concerned, that's all that matters. Really, I have PURCHASED socks -- same size, same mfger, same everything -- and some fit better than others. So, as long as the socks have only one heel each, I think whatever way I knit them, they'll be just fine!!


----------



## lawrencji

Jodie78 said:


> Where did you get an 11" circular needle? I can't find one anywhere? ..Jo


Hya-Hya makes 11" circulars


----------



## LaLaWa

lawrencji said:


> I have both sizes too - I'll be interested to know your final results.
> Currently using the 9".


Okay, socks are done, and there's no discernible difference between the ones I knit on the 9inch and the ones I knit on the 12inch. I liked working with the 9inch better, since moving the stitches over the join on the 12inch was more difficult. But no difference in gauge.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

LaLaWa said:


> Okay, socks are done, and there's no discernible difference between the ones I knit on the 9inch and the ones I knit on the 12inch. I liked working with the 9inch better, since moving the stitches over the join on the 12inch was more difficult. But no difference in gauge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pfoley

Another very interesting and informative posting; I will bookmark this for future reference when I attempt my first pair of socks. Thanks sockit2me.


----------



## Violetbutterfly

Neeterbug said:


> I have been using the 12" Addi circular needle for my last 5 pair of sock.
> 
> This is the website that I bought my Addi 12" inch circular needles...
> 
> http://www.addineedleshop.com/addi_needles/addi_circulars/turbo_circular.htm


Netterbug, do your needles have a bend on them? For magic loop I use 47 inch ChiaoGoo red LACE needles and love them, but they don't come in the 12 inch. You have to buy the regular Red needles to get 12 inch ones. I have looked at the addi turbos and some sites show them with the bend and some show them straight. The pros for the Chiaogoos is the price of $7 .50 vs $13.50 for addis as I am going to 2's down to the smallest size which is about five needles. I' never knitted with a bent needle before and don't know if I will like them. Eric if you see this post, I sure would appreciate your advice as I want to order them as soon as possible. Any input from all the members that have bought the Chias would also be helpful.

I have already bought 47 inch Chias from size 13 down to 2's from Handsome Fibers and they have always been my go to site for needles and they always send a 10 % off off next order coupon. The only problem with Handsome is I've never found much in the yarn department.

Marianne


----------



## impatient knitter

Violetbutterfly said:


> Netterbug, do your needles have a bend on them? For magic loop I use 47 inch ChiaoGoo red LACE needles and love them, but they don't come in the 12 inch. You have to buy the regular Red needles to get 12 inch ones. I have looked at the addi turbos and some sites show them with the bend and some show them straight. The pros for the Chiaogoos is the price of $7 .50 vs $13.50 for addis as I am going to 2's down to the smallest size which is about five needles. I' never knitted with a bent needle before and don't know if I will like them. Eric if you see this post, I sure would appreciate your advice as I want to order them as soon as possible. Any input from all the members that have bought the Chias would also be helpful.
> 
> I have already bought 47 inch Chias from size 13 down to 2's from Handsome Fibers and they have always been my go to site for needles and they always send a 10 % off off next order coupon. The only problem with Handsome is I've never found much in the yarn department.
> 
> Marianne


Marianne...I have the Addi long-tip clicks, as well as the fixed 12" in sizes 1 and 2, which are what I use for socks. Never thought to notice if they have a bend in them or not, so I just checked. Except for where the cord is attached (there is a slight bend there) the needles are perfectly straight. I think they're the long-tip "lace" needles -- they are the interchangeables (in the pink case) and only go down to size 5. No bend in them either. I did try the 9" once. Asked Santa for them, and tried to manage with them 'til New Years. Didn't happen. So when Eric suggested the 12", I said to myself, "Here we go again." But that extra 3" made all the difference! I'm beginning the next row so quickly, sometimes I forget to "click" the row counter, which is why I put a crochet thread through a few sts every 20 rows; not that 1-2 +/- extra rows would make me crazy(ier!) I suppose I could go back to DPNs in a pinch, but I would prefer not to. I love my Addis!!!


----------



## Violetbutterfly

So impatient did you buy the addis or the Chias, and do the bend bother you? If you bought the Chias, do you like them as much as your addis (bend not taken in consideration)


----------



## Sjk0508

I have the ChiagoGoo, 12 inch with the bend and really like them, I think it is helpful to make the small circle easier to manage. BTW I cast onto a size 7 straight needle(because it was handy) then knitted off onto the Size 1 circular and it made the joining in the round very easy. It all evened out after the first couple rows!


----------



## impatient knitter

Violetbutterfly said:


> So impatient did you buy the addis or the Chias, and do the bend bother you? If you bought the Chias, do you like them as much as your addis (bend not taken in consideration)


No, I bought the Addis. No bends. Yarn seems to "fly" across the needles. Smooth pass over the "connector." All I could ask for. And with my fixed 12" in the smaller sizes, I'm good to go whatever I want to knit. Oh, yes, I just order some additional cords. Can you ever have too many of those???


----------



## HoneyH

LaLaWa said:


> Okay, socks are done, and there's no discernible difference between the ones I knit on the 9inch and the ones I knit on the 12inch. I liked working with the 9inch better, since moving the stitches over the join on the 12inch was more difficult. But no difference in gauge.


I'm working on the 2nd sock of a pair, just like you. Knitted the 1st sock on 12" ChiaoGoo (which I love, by the way) but I guess I'm knitting tighter than Eric because it was "fussy" moving the stitches around. I'm knitting the current sock on the 9" and it is not only easier for me, but faster. I will have to let you know if mine are a bit different in gauge when I finish. Initially, I thought they were. However, as I got ready to turn the heel I discovered that I had way too many stitches in that heel! Well, double DUH!!! How difficult is it to count the right number of stitches for the heel. Must have been more difficult than I thought! 

Love the color of your socks. They look GREAT!


----------



## meyersa0

My 12" Addis have a bend in them and I love it.


----------



## gheitz

I bought my ChiaoGoo Original RED circular knitting needles and am using US 1, 12 in. and I love them. They have a wonderful bend in them about an inch above where they are joined to the plastic cord. I ABSOLUTELY love them. They are $7.50. Purchased them online from handnsomefibers.com. Recommended by Sockit2me. gheitz


----------



## LaLaWa

HoneyH said:


> I will have to let you know if mine are a bit different in gauge when I finish. Initially, I thought they were. However, as I got ready to turn the heel I discovered that I had way too many stitches in that heel! Well, double DUH!!! How difficult is it to count the right number of stitches for the heel. Must have been more difficult than I thought!
> 
> Love the color of your socks. They look GREAT!


I won't tell you how many times I have gone barreling forward to pick up my gusset stitches and then realized I hadn't turned the heel! Well, maybe I will tell you, it's 3 times. Unbelievable every time  Do post when you're done, I'm interested to see if you get the same gauge on both socks too.


----------



## lawrencji

HoneyH said:


> I'm working on the 2nd sock of a pair, just like you. Knitted the 1st sock on 12" ChiaoGoo (which I love, by the way) but I guess I'm knitting tighter than Eric because it was "fussy" moving the stitches around. I'm knitting the current sock on the 9" and it is not only easier for me, but faster. I will have to let you know if mine are a bit different in gauge when I finish. Initially, I thought they were. However, as I got ready to turn the heel I discovered that I had way too many stitches in that heel! Well, double DUH!!! How difficult is it to count the right number of stitches for the heel. Must have been more difficult than I thought!
> 
> Love the color of your socks. They look GREAT!


I just finished my first sock on the 9" too. Can't wait to finish it's mate so I can wear them!


----------



## lins

sockit2me said:


> I am one of the leading exponents here on KP for knitting socks on one 12" circular needle. I first started using this method about eight years ago and have knit hundreds of pairs of socks this way. It is very fast and EFFICIENT, since there is no wasted motion in manipulating tools. Magic loop, two circs, and DP needles all require frequent adjustment of the needles. With just one circular needle, you are always knitting! Here are a few hints and suggestions to help those who seem to struggle with this technique:
> These socks are knit top down and you must cast on LOOSELY, long tail cast on, so that the stitches will span around the needle and also accommodate the later inserted foot. If casting on loosely is a problem for you, then I suggest that you cast the sts onto a needle TWO sizes larger, and then transfer them to the 12" circ to join and begin. The cuff is worked in K2,P2 ribbing,which is very elastic...so it will stretch out around the needle, but then relax into shape to hug the leg. In the photo there are 56 sts on the 12" (2.5 mm) needle and five rounds of K2P2 ribbing have been worked. As can be seen in the finished sock, this knitting that looks stretched settles into a neat tight fabric.
> The leg, gusset, and foot are all knit on the circ needle. The heel flap is worked on two DP needles while the other half of the sts remain on the circ
> needle. I usually knit a plain stockinette stitch heel flap. Firm, tight sts are important for longer wear. I do not slip any edge sts and pick up sts BETWEEN the first and second sts on each side of the heel flap.
> A round toe worked on five DP needles eliminates the use of Kitchener stitch and adjusts to fit individual foot shapes.


Thanks for this.


----------



## Sjk0508

My sockit2me socks!
Knit on size 1, 12 inch circulars. 
Yarn was malabrigo, from Peru I believe, absolutely love this yarn! The softest wool, looks like it could be cotton! 
One of the socks I cast on to a Size 7 straight needle, because it was handy. Then knitted off onto the circular. I can't tell which one it was! I only knit 85 rows for the leg and am happy with that. 
They are second pair I have made and I can't wait to start another. Having to knit a hat for a GD that I promised first. 
Thank you Eric for you pattern!


----------



## Doxiedogs

Love your socks--one of my favorite colors!


----------



## sockit2me

Sjk0508 said:


> My sockit2me socks!
> Knit on size 1, 12 inch circulars.
> Yarn was malabrigo, from Peru I believe, absolutely love this yarn! The softest wool, looks like it could be cotton!
> One of the socks I cast on to a Size 7 straight needle, because it was handy. Then knitted off onto the circular. I can't tell which one it was! I only knit 85 rows for the leg and am happy with that.
> They are second pair I have made and I can't wait to start another. Having to knit a hat for a GD that I promised first.
> Thank you Eric for you pattern!


Your socks look wonderful. It sounds like you know how to use and adapt a pattern to make it work for you. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## sanditoes48

beautiful socks!


----------



## lins

Thank-you for sharing all your wonderful tips.


----------



## lins

Hilda said:


> I knit socks top down on a 9" circular. I also knit the heel flap on the circular. I just turn the work at the end of the number of stitches needed and work back. I don't use the DPs until finishing the toe. Someone gave this idea a while back so I tried it and it works fine.


Great tip, thanks.


----------



## JulesKnit

Your socks are beautiful!


----------



## agnescr

sockit2me said:


> Dear impatient Gloria: I did say a size 2.5 mm (US 1) needle. I found 9" needle to be too small for me AND unneccessary, since the 12" works for me down to 52 sts! The most important thing that I want to stress is that you MUST cast on loosely. After the ribbing, the knitting just glides around the needle and it flies! I will be glad to help you along.


I must be doing something wrong as I still have to push the stitches round the needle,watched the video on youtube but none the wiser..maybe its because I knit English style


----------



## sockit2me

agnescr said:


> I must be doing something wrong as I still have to push the stitches round the needle,watched the video on youtube but none the wiser..maybe its because I knit English style


Dear agnescr: You are pulling your stitches too tightly as you knit. I know that this is your normal way of knitting, but you have to loosen up. Stitches should always slide easily on the needle, but especially so for this small circular neede. It may be difficult, but try to adjust this tightness.
Once the ribbing is completed, the stitches should span the needle better and the knitting should not require so much pushing.


----------



## meyersa0

Sockit2me, you are a treasure!


----------



## Jodie78

vernagreenan said:


> Thank you for all the tips on knitting socks on a 12 inch circular. I will be using those tips.
> Has anyone tried using the HiyaHiya 11" circulars?
> Patternworks.com carries them. They are metal. I just ordered some and after I try them out I will let you know how I like them for socks. The one inch shorter distance may make a difference


I bought the Hiya Hiya 11" circs and love them. The nine inch was too small for my big hands and I frequently have to use a 48 st CO cuz my grdaughters seem to be tiny so the 11" accommodates the fewer stitches and quite comfortably. Scared me at first though, I have to admit. Changed all the math by using the numbers on a standard DP needle pattern but had to play around a bit to still get the round toe which is a wonderful change.


----------



## agnescr

sockit2me said:


> Dear agnescr: You are pulling your stitches too tightly as you knit. I know that this is your normal way of knitting, but you have to loosen up. Stitches should always slide easily on the needle, but especially so for this small circular neede. It may be difficult, but try to adjust this tightness.
> Once the ribbing is completed, the stitches should span the needle better and the knitting should not require so much pushing.


well here is as far as I have gotten.....think am maybe quicker with 5dpn


----------



## sanditoes48

I too am having to push the stitches around the needles and I knit continental............. :?


----------



## sanditoes48

looks great thus far! :thumbup:


----------



## maggieme

agnescr, as with all new things, I find I'm quicker on DPN's also. This should improve with practice! I was wondering why it looks like you have two working yarns?(or is one of them just from the cast on).


----------



## sockit2me

agnescr: It does look good so far. You might wish to measure your guage at this point...just to see how many sts you are getting to the inch. Perhaps in the future you may have to use more sts. Here is a chart/pattern guide to calculate changes in guage and size:

http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf

I hope that this helps.


----------



## agnescr

maggieme said:


> agnescr, as with all new things, I find I'm quicker on DPN's also. This should improve with practice! I was wondering why it looks like you have two working yarns?(or is one of them just from the cast on).


just the way the yarn is sitting


----------



## agnescr

sockit2me said:


> agnescr: It does look good so far. You might wish to measure your guage at this point...just to see how many sts you are getting to the inch. Perhaps in the future you may have to use more sts. Here is a chart/pattern guide to calculate changes in guage and size:
> 
> http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf
> 
> I hope that this helps.


thanks will study it later...I get 8x10 to the inch 2.25mm

thats 8 in round 10 rows


----------



## knittingflowers

I am thinking seriously about giving this a try. Currently, I knit on 2 circs, but I am tired of all the moving of the circs to get to a correct knitting position...it does waste alot of time. Other than that, I like it...


----------



## agnescr

comebackknitter said:


> Went to ebay and ordered 12 circular needle. I will post when I get going on socks! Thanks everyone for your input.


tried several sellers for 9 & 12 inch and the shipping was more than the cost of the needles.........sighs


----------



## love to knit

I'm trying toe up on a 9" circs , not going so well. having to push sts all the time. I can't see how everyone can knit them on a 12" needles.


----------



## pfoley

I ordered my needles from Handsome Fibers and there was no shipping charge because my order came to more than $20..

United States - Orders $20.00 and over ship FREE USPS First Class Mail or USPS Priority Mail depending upon the weight of your package.
Shipping Charges - Orders totaling less than $20.00
$1.69 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $0 to $9.99.
$1.86 Shipping charge on orders totaling between $10.00 to $19.99.
FREE - Orders $20.00 and over.

http://www.handsomefibers.com/


----------



## smc

I ordered needles from Paradise Fibers. It is a family owned business and had free shipping, plus when I got my order there was a coupon for free shipping for the next 30 days. Got to looking at their yarn--what a selection. Didn't compare prices. Service was great. Placed my order on Thursday and had it Tuesday.


----------



## mystic31714

I also used Handsome Fibers, no shipping charge because I spent over $20. What a deal. Got the needles very quickly.


----------



## cbjlinda

O.k. Impatient Gloria is there any place we can actually find a tutorial from beginning to end on how to do these socks. ?


impatient knitter said:


> Hi, Eric...
> 
> Here're pix of my latest sock the "new" way (at least to me) on 12" needles, in a size #1. Had you told me before I joined KP, that I'd be knitting on a 12" circular needle, never mind making socks, I'd've said, "Not in THIS lifetime!!!" But here I am. I'm still not as "fluid" or as fast as you are, but the workings are smooth, and the result looks fine, at least to me. I must say it's certainly a lot easier when I schlep my knitting with me. My knitting bag is so much roomier, now that I don't need so many balls of yarn and those #$%^&* floppy DPNs. You may have just opened my eyes to using circs for ALL of my projects!! That "monster" you've created continues to emerge!
> 
> ....impatient gloria


----------



## sockit2me

cbjlinda: Here is the pattern/tutorial :

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## cbjlinda

thank you so much" I appreciate all the work involved in providing this tutorial". take care Linda


sockit2me said:


> cbjlinda: Here is the pattern/tutorial :
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## pfjenson

does anyone have the link for the sockit2me sock pattern? I tried googling it and couldn't find it


----------



## impatient knitter

pfjenson said:


> does anyone have the link for the sockit2me sock pattern? I tried googling it and couldn't find it


Go to "search" above, and type in:
sockit2me sock tutorial


----------



## pfjenson

the link doesn't work but thank you anyway


----------



## impatient knitter

Go to AmyKnits in "search" above, and go down a few posts. Click on the "download" and you'll get right to it.


----------



## impatient knitter

Ok....try this:

Search "sockit2me sock tutorial" above.

Click on the 2nd post down

Go down THAT post by 5mmdpns... the link is there....


----------



## pfoley

One of the best tips I got as a beginner of sock knitting, I believe came from sockit2me. 
He suggested casting onto a larger needle and knitting it off onto the smaller needle, which is what I did and it worked. I cast the stitches onto a size 3 straight needle and knitted those stitches onto my size 1 circular needle; so easy. The stitches just slid around the needle and it was easier to count the stitches in the beginning row that way. I think he said after the first sock washing, the larger stitches will not be noticeable and will shrink up. I have just started my first pair of socks and first time working on circulars so just taking it step by step slowly.


----------



## impatient knitter

pfoley said:


> One of the best tips I got as a beginner of sock knitting, I believe came from sockit2me.
> He suggested casting onto a larger needle and knitting it off onto the smaller needle, which is what I did and it worked. I cast the stitches onto a size 3 straight needle and knitted those stitches onto my size 1 circular needle; so easy. The stitches just slid around the needle and it was easier to count the stitches in the beginning row that way. I think he said after the first sock washing, the larger stitches will not be noticeable and will shrink up. I have just started my first pair of socks and first time working on circulars so just taking it step by step slowly.


I used to hold two size 4 straight needles together and cast on. Very awkward, transferring those to the circs! For my current pair of socks, however, I attempted to cast on "LOOSELY" to my 12" #2 circ needles, and it worked!!! I am SO pleased!! Finally, I can make socks on just one set of needles. How great is that?!?


----------



## pfjenson

thanks!


----------



## sewadilly

I would like to print the tips you give --- is there a specific location that would be possible?

Thanks,
Helen/sewadilly


----------



## cathysmith97

Hi Sockit2me,
Yesterday you had another pair of socks posted - they were tweedy colors. I wanted to get that yarn. What yarn was it? I would like to make socks out of it for my brother. 
You do beautiful work. After seeing your socks I want to get a 12 inch needle and try this. I always knit on 2 circulars but I want to give this a whirl. Yesterday on your other post, you said it only takes 3 days for you to knit a pair. Whew! Are you a continental knitter?


----------



## sockit2me

cathysmith97 said:


> Hi Sockit2me,
> Yesterday you had another pair of socks posted - they were tweedy colors. I wanted to get that yarn. What yarn was it? I would like to make socks out of it for my brother.
> You do beautiful work. After seeing your socks I want to get a 12 inch needle and try this. I always knit on 2 circulars but I want to give this a whirl. Yesterday on your other post, you said it only takes 3 days for you to knit a pair. Whew! Are you a continental knitter?


The tweedy yarn is On Line Supersocke 100, Spot Color #1231
I am a continental knitter, Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## cathysmith97

Hello Eric
I watched your video on Continental Knitting. Do you wrap the yarn twice around your pinky figure before you start? I did see the yarn coming over your 4th finger but I could not tell if was wrapped twice over your pinky. This is what they do in a lot of the instructional videos for continental knitting. Thank you


----------



## sockit2me

cathysmith97 said:


> Hello Eric
> I watched your video on Continental Knitting. Do you wrap the yarn twice around your pinky figure before you start? I did see the yarn coming over your 4th finger but I could not tell if was wrapped twice over your pinky. This is what they do in a lot of the instructional videos for continental knitting. Thank you


The yarn is just once over my pinky finger. The tension is controlled by the yarn being "gripped" in the bent finger joints of my ring and fore fingers.
There is no right or wrong way to carry the yarn....it will be whatever feels right for your hands and working technique.


----------



## agnescr

I bought some of the yarn you use for socks,the Patons stretch sock yarn in the gumball shade but after 2 hours and 2 heeps of yarn barff, I guess my socks wont be matching if it wasn't for the cost of the yarn I would just toss the lot in the trash.........am sooooooooo fed up,I know it is'nt your fault but I did want a pair the same ' oh well they will just have to be miss matched


----------



## cathysmith97

Thanks for posting the pattern and the Contnental knitting video and answering questions. I did print the pattern and just got my 12 inch needles. HOpe to start the socks withint the next 2 weeks as I want to finish the pair I have started. Thanks again!


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> I bought some of the yarn you use for socks,the Patons stretch sock yarn in the gumball shade but after 2 hours and 2 heeps of yarn barff, I guess my socks wont be matching if it wasn't for the cost of the yarn I would just toss the lot in the trash.........am sooooooooo fed up,I know it is'nt your fault but I did want a pair the same ' oh well they will just have to be miss matched


well I finally found the problem with my 2 balls of yarn second ball had a great big knot in the middle and to add insult to injury the colours are reversed,in 1st sock they come out lilic,peach, peach cream, in the second ball it's cream, peach peach lilac ...........aaaaaaaaaaaagggggghhh


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Got my 30cm circular last week. Am working on a pair of sox for hubby, have 72 stitches and am having trouble getting them to reach around without stretching them too much. (don't want the gauge to be changed by having them too stretched) How am I going to get my own sox of 68 stitches to reach around? Don't want to knit looser, it will change the gauge and they will be too loose for me. Think I need an 28cm or23cm needle, Not sure if I an get it here in Aus. (I won't shop on -line, don't trust it.)I will keep at it and see how it goes.


----------



## sockit2me

Annelisse said:


> Got my 30cm circular last week. Am working on a pair of sox for hubby, have 72 stitches and am having trouble getting them to reach around without stretching them too much. (don't want the gauge to be changed by having them too stretched) How am I going to get my own sox of 68 stitches to reach around? Don't want to knit looser, it will change the gauge and they will be too loose for me. Think I need an 28cm or23cm needle, Not sure if I an get it here in Aus. (I won't shop on -line, don't trust it.)I will keep at it and see how it goes.


You must cast on LOOSELY, preferably long tail method, to use this 12" circ method. I easily knit socks with 60 sts and my sts are not loose. The slight stretching at the beginning of the top ribbing is NOT permanent...the stitches relax into shape as the leg portion is knit.


----------



## Jodie78

sockit2me said:


> Looking very good...glad that you are enjoying this method. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Copied your pattern which casts on 60 stitches. I inserted numbers through the whole pattern that I copied from a DP pattern that included a 56, 52, and a 48 stitch CO. Figured I could use the 12" for all but the 48 st CO which worked real well on an 11" circ. So far all the changes have worked well. Am I thinking about the number changes in the correct way? My kids and gr-kids all come in different sizes....and the proverbial one size does not fit all. . . Jo


----------



## sockit2me

Jodie78 said:


> Copied your pattern which casts on 60 stitches. I inserted numbers through the whole pattern that I copied from a DP pattern that included a 56, 52, and a 48 stitch CO. Figured I could use the 12" for all but the 48 st CO which worked real well on an 11" circ. So far all the changes have worked well. Am I thinking about the number changes in the correct way? My kids and gr-kids all come in different sizes....and the proverbial one size does not fit all. . . Jo


Yes, you are on the right track. Use this chart:

http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

sockit2me said:


> You must cast on LOOSELY, preferably long tail method, to use this 12" circ method. I easily knit socks with 60 sts and my sts are not loose. The slight stretching at the beginning of the top ribbing is NOT permanent...the stitches relax into shape as the leg portion is knit.


Thankyou Sockit2me, I actually switched across from 2 sets of 60 cm circulars onto the 30 cm 2.25mm needle. I am 1/2 way down the foot, not at the start. I notice in your photo your needle has a bend in it, mine does not, I wonder if that is the reason for my problem. the needles themselves are 7cm long with the cord making up the remainder of the 30 cm.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Thanks again Sockit2me, forgot to say, those mauve stripey socks are gorgeous. Will see if I can get that yarn here.

I haven't given up yet! I still have the stitches on the 30 cm circ. (Have resisted the urge to just go back to 2x60cm circs) It sure feels wrong having to stretch those stitches round the needle!


----------



## amg10241

Dear Sock it to me, you said that you can't use these needles to make baby socks why is that?
thanks


----------



## sockit2me

amg10241 said:


> Dear Sock it to me, you said that you can't use these needles to make baby socks why is that?
> thanks


The number of stitches for baby socks is simply not enough to fill the needle for circular knitting. I can use 56 sts in sock yarn for a ladies' sock, but fewer stitches than that is not manageable on a 12" needle.


----------



## impatient knitter

Hi, Eric....I went back and checked this post from the beginning of it, to what's been posted most recently, just to see how far I've come. Wow!! I have come a LOOOONG way!! 

I'm now casting on directly to the 12" needle (no more holding two needles together!), I'm casting on loosely enough to join the round immediately, and I'm using the "green clicker" to keep track of my work. I seem to "fly" through making that first sock, and am well into the second one before I even realize it. I don't think I even refer to your tutorial, since I've made so many pairs, your directions are committed to memory! Each pair comes out better than the last, and I still feel no need to "fancy up" any of the stitches, preferring instead to let the yarn itself do that, since I just love working with the hand-dyed stuff. I'm becoming quite the "sock maven!" 

I still wish you'd do a "sweater tutorial" withOUT the "steeking," since I still quake in my boots at the thought of cutting into my knitted work. I went right out and bought nearly all of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books, but I'm still scared to jump into the deep end of THAT pool!!

If I end up doing only one thing well, and that one thing turns out to be knitting socks, I will forever be in your debt, and that will make me a very happy knitter. 

I wonder just how many "converts" you've made along the way. Has anyone ever taken a count?

I cannot thank you enough, Eric, for helping me become "good" at one thing in knitting -- socks!! How many others of you out there are "sockit2me converts?"

...gloria


----------



## sockit2me

Dear, dear Gloria......thank you for all your kind words. A successful student is always a joy to the teacher! I have no idea how may "converts" there are, but I am happy that I could share this easy technique of sock knitting. You made my day!! &#128522;


----------



## amg10241

Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Katieknits

I'm another sockit2me convert. I had been knitting socks for awhile but using 4 or 5 dpn's. I tried his method and he has been my *sock guru* ever since! The process is so quick for me and I love how it's so portable this way. No fear of stitches falling off. I really can't say enough about how this technique made me a very happy sock knitter.



impatient knitter said:


> Hi, Eric....I went back and checked this post from the beginning of it, to what's been posted most recently, just to see how far I've come. Wow!! I have come a LOOOONG way!!
> 
> I'm now casting on directly to the 12" needle (no more holding two needles together!), I'm casting on loosely enough to join the round immediately, and I'm using the "green clicker" to keep track of my work. I seem to "fly" through making that first sock, and am well into the second one before I even realize it. I don't think I even refer to your tutorial, since I've made so many pairs, your directions are committed to memory! Each pair comes out better than the last, and I still feel no need to "fancy up" any of the stitches, preferring instead to let the yarn itself do that, since I just love working with the hand-dyed stuff. I'm becoming quite the "sock maven!"
> 
> I still wish you'd do a "sweater tutorial" withOUT the "steeking," since I still quake in my boots at the thought of cutting into my knitted work. I went right out and bought nearly all of Elizabeth Zimmerman's books, but I'm still scared to jump into the deep end of THAT pool!!
> 
> If I end up doing only one thing well, and that one thing turns out to be knitting socks, I will forever be in your debt, and that will make me a very happy knitter.
> 
> I wonder just how many "converts" you've made along the way. Has anyone ever taken a count?
> 
> I cannot thank you enough, Eric, for helping me become "good" at one thing in knitting -- socks!! How many others of you out there are "sockit2me converts?"
> 
> ...gloria


 :-D :-D


----------



## sockit2me

Hi katieknits! Thank you for the kind words. I am glad that this technique has worked so well for you. I feel sorry for all the magic loopers, but they are sold on that method.......we can just knit circles around them!! &#128561;&#128539;


----------



## Mirror

sockit2me said:


> You must cast on LOOSELY, preferably long tail method, to use this 12" circ method. I easily knit socks with 60 sts and my sts are not loose. The slight stretching at the beginning of the top ribbing is NOT permanent...the stitches relax into shape as the leg portion is knit.


Please pattern info.


----------



## impatient knitter

Mirror said:


> Please pattern info.


If you PM me your email address, I'll send it as an attachment to you.

...gloria


----------



## binkister

where can we order the 12" adi needles from , as they are not available where I live in any stores.
thanks myra


----------



## sockit2me

This is a very reliable company:

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/E68AB484-3B75-47A6-ADBF-A2A5424A3D98/productID/C0D1F9D0-0477-4DFC-8562-53D248B6DBC7/


----------



## binkister

thank you i will order some today


----------



## RosieCVD

I just finished reading and want to be included in this discussion...I will use your method on my next pair of socks and get back to you.


----------



## Bulldog

I never in a million years thought I could make a sock or even like it but thanks to Eric, I make them with my little circulars (usually have one on each and to each stage on each circular, ending up with a pair at the end). I will forever be in "debt" to Eric for all he has taught me. I follow his posts avidly and love seeing all his creations and the different yarns he uses. He is so very generous in sharing his knowledge and skills and so kind to answer any questions no matter how stupid they may sound. God Bless his sweet heart.


----------



## impatient knitter

Bulldog said:


> I never in a million years thought I could make a sock or even like it but thanks to Eric, I make them with my little circulars (usually have one on each and to each stage on each circular, ending up with a pair at the end). I will forever be in "debt" to Eric for all he has taught me. I follow his posts avidly and love seeing all his creations and the different yarns he uses. He is so very generous in sharing his knowledge and skills and so kind to answer any questions no matter how stupid they may sound. God Bless his sweet heart.


You're absolutely right, Bull. My very first pair of socks was on DPNs, taught to me by a lovely French woman at my Sr. Center. The socks came out "okay," but quite by accident, I discovered Eric's tutorial. I never looked back, and I've never used DPNs to make socks again!! Well, only at the toes of the socks!!
Have you put Eric on your buddy list? When I check into KP, and Newest Topics, I go right to my Buddy List. If Eric has posted anything, it'll be right there, and it's usually something for me to drool over !! I wonder how many "students" he has on KP??


----------



## sockit2me

Thank you Bulldog and "little g" for posting about your success and for your complimentary comments.
Sharing and helping are a necessary and happy part of the knitting world.


----------



## Bulldog

I didn't know about the buddy list. Will check it out. I did learn to do ML. I start the toe of my sock on it, then transfer to my 9" circular and work until I get to the heel. I love the FLK and use two dpns for that, then work back onto my little circular. The only problem with the toe up is I haven't found a stretchy CO that I really like, so may go back to the cuff down method. I like to use a size 0 circular for the foot with a 72-74 stitch CO. My Jewel Thief has a good sock chart that is also good. I have a pair of each size of the small circulars, so I work on a pair of socks at the same time. I just love making them and God help me they just opened a LYS here!


----------



## kaixixang

Bulldog said:


> I didn't know about the buddy list. Will check it out. I did learn to do ML. I start the toe of my sock on it, then transfer to my 9" circular and work until I get to the heel. I love the FLK and use two dpns for that, then work back onto my little circular. The only problem with the toe up is I haven't found a stretchy CO that I really like, so may go back to the cuff down method. I like to use a size 0 circular for the foot with a 72-74 stitch CO. My Jewel Thief has a good sock chart that is also good. I have a pair of each size of the small circulars, so I work on a pair of socks at the same time. I just love making them and God help me they just opened a LYS here!


If I come back to our home state again I will remember Vicksburg Mississippi! I crochet and knit... plus a few more string/yarn based disciplines.
:sm24:


----------



## victory

great pattern! Thanks


----------

